# is mrmark harrassing anyone else?



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

or just Tesla?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is hardly harassment in my book. I thought this forum was all about saying what you feel?

I don't see anything wrong with him not caring for her appearance. If you don't wanna hear what others have to say, don't post pics??  

What was happening to DontStop qualifies as harassment 100 times more than this does...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

i think to post 4 put downs in a 15 year old girl's gallery is the behavior of someone that is intent on being an asshole. he is deliberately being cruel to a young girl. and if he doesn't like her looks why does he keep going back? our galleries aren't places where it's ok to be an asshole anymore than the rest of the forum is. last i knew we were weeding out the assholes around here.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think it's cool to go to a members gallery (or journal, for that matter) and dump on them.  Anywhere else is fine, but not places where a person should feel free to express themselves.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 14, 2007)

LW, there is nothing wrong with what he said. Tes stands out and the fact that she is willing to post herself for all the world to see and comment on is her choice.

He wasn't rude or degrading IMO.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Jun 14, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what if it was a 15 year old boy? Or anyone else for that matter?
Not flaming,just curious...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

Soul of Sol said:


> Out of curiosity, what if it was a 15 year old boy? Or anyone else for that matter?
> Not flaming,just curious...



You may not know it, but Little Wing is Tesla's mother.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't think it's cool to go to a members gallery (or journal, for that matter) and dump on them.  Anywhere else is fine, but not places where a person should feel free to express themselves.




Why else would people post pics other than to have someone comment on them? This is a body building forum and the gallery section has a specific area for comments on those pics. I don't get it, am I missing something here?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Why else would people post pics other than to have someone comment on them? This is a body building forum and the gallery section has a specific area for comments on those pics. I don't get it, am I missing something here?




Feedback is fine, but it should be constructive.  At least in the Journals and the gallery.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 14, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Why else would people post pics other than to have someone comment on them? This is a body building forum and the gallery section has a specific area for comments on those pics. I don't get it, am I missing something here?



Constructive feedback on some things is appropriate...  Like suggesting they add a certain exercise because one body part is lagging behind or something like that.  Even then it should be done only if the member is asking for an opinion...

Comments like "ewwwww" aren't exactly constructive.  Especially when made from people of the opposite sex and directed towards minors.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You may not know it, but Little Wing is Tesla's mother.


That does emphasize his point though.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 14, 2007)

Fair enough. I still don't think it's harassment but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Fair enough. I still don't think it's harassment but I've been wrong before.


It's a matter of opinion. Personally, I don't think it would classify as harassment, but it's not particularly nice either.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2007)

That man treatened to stick his penis in my ear and blow my brains out!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

I tend to be defensive of my son too.  It's instinct and it's a hard instinct to get a handle on while I'm in the moment.  This has the look of you being in the moment right now ... 

Mrmark is a  but he doesn't yet deserve to be flogged. If he *does* though, you will have plenty of back-up


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

i'm not sure about anyone else but to me putting our pics up is to say hi, show progress, goals or areas we'd like to improve. who the hell would post pics if we knew we were making ourselves an open shit target? a lot of members won't put pics up at all and hmmm just maybe it's because they are afraid some ignoramus will make derogatory comments. people shouldn't have to risk being shit on here in order to share a part of who they are with the rest of us. 

how does it improve or shine a good light on this forum at all for members to shit on each other in the galleries or anywhere else? repeatedly insulting a member is harassment. she didn't ask to be criticized, and she posted her pictures in trust. i say that trust was violated and i'm pretty sure it takes an asshole to pick on young girl and *yes* 15 year old boys are as capable of being one as anyone else. hence the banning of some of our younger members.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think he has the hots for your daughter, and his only way to express it is to boost his own ego


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)

Has she told him to stop?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

she told him to get a life.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure about anyone else but to me putting our pics up is to say hi, show progress, goals or areas we'd like to improve ...         ...



Wish you were my mom back in the third grade when that 16 year old kept beating me up  .

I didn't catch that this was in her gallery HERE at IM.  I thought this was some kind of myspace squabble.  Galleries responses are just supposed to be various expressions of support from other members of the IM community, nothing else IMHO.  I had to re-read this thread to finally catch that MRMARK was posting this here at IM and not out somewhere in cyberspace.  Not cool to bug the youngsters around here.  He should be flogged after all ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

ty had a cold then tess caught it n woke up with two ear infections yesterday. not long after she came in my room crying from pain she told me mrmark was leaving rotten comments in her gallery here.  yea he deserves a denutting.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

If there is nothing nice to say then dont say anything at all. I mean I posted some pictures of me and my girls and I have nothing but positive comments, but all the comments are from most of the guys and gals I always shoot the shit from on this board. But I did have some views with no comments, so maybe other people had something negative to say and simply kept it to themselves, which I appreciate it.


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> If there is nothing nice to say then dont say anything at all. I mean I posted some pictures of me and my girls and I have nothing but positive comments, but all the comments are from most of the guys and gals I always shoot the shit from on this board. But I did have some views with no comments, so maybe other people had something negative to say and simply kept it to themselves, which I appreciate it.


 
Agreed.  But i'd say 'flogging' would be just a very _slight _overeaction. 

It was'nt really that bad, and SYN will have heard FAR worse at school.  And judging by her previous posts, I reckon she can give as good as she gets.  

Still, it was unwarranted.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess its just not needed. Its nothing hurtful, but why even try to be a dick? Hell you obviously dont even know how to be a dick mark......(Kinda lame dont ya think?)


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That does emphasize his point though.


 


			
				Witchblade said:
			
		

> It's a matter of opinion. Personally, I don't think it would classify as harassment, but it's not particularly nice either.


 
I'll say one thing for you Witch - always the voice of reason, perched right  down the middle of the fence.   Must be a Dutch thing.......

It's a good trait.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 14, 2007)

Lawl, I have had a lot of people trash talk my pictures, and my journal a few times. I don't give a shit. 19inchpump was just doing it 2 days ago. I still don't give a shit.

I know where you are coming from LW, but for your daughters sake, I hope she can take a lot of shit, because being different attracts a whole lot of shit. Being your own person and not lining up with the sheep takes guts. She has that, but she better grow a think skin, too.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 14, 2007)

1. hes trying to help her. most people dont want to go out with something like that and most people will atutomatcialy think she is a trouble maker.

2. how do you look at someones galllery?


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Something like what?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

God dammit, I cant see the comments.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

They arent anything horrible. Here:

Ewwwww

Not a good look for you.

Not nice piercings.

Not a good angle for you.

See those are just bad putdowns. If I were to put someone down I would atleast think it through a bit more.


----------



## squanto (Jun 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> 1. hes trying to help her. most people dont want to go out with something like that and most people will atutomatcialy think she is a trouble maker.
> 
> 2. how do you look at someones galllery?



YES you got it danny!     
Why didn't we think of that?1?!!!?!?!?!!111111111111111111111


----------



## squanto (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Wing;1639671 he deserves a denutting.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> agreed...
> 
> maybe I'd sympathize for him if his comments were at least mean and funny? But they were just mean
> 
> ...


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted by danny81
> 1.* hes trying to help her. most people dont want to go out with something like that and most people will atutomatcialy think she is a trouble maker*.
> 
> 2. how do you look at someones galllery?



wow


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> They arent anything horrible. Here:
> 
> Ewwwww
> 
> ...



  The ewwwww made me laugh.  But what from Ive said to people, this is nothing.


I dont liek piercings, so maybe he thinks shed look better with no piercings or better placed piercings.  Angles...they remind me of the Mypace Picture Definer graph (anyone got it to post up?).

Again, its not needed in a journal, but its not all that bad.

DontStop received worse treatment.


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)

SYN said:


> EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> I hate those little fuckers. well, most of them anyway, but ecspecially the three tards in that photo (i say three because the second one from the right is the only 'normal' one in the bunch).  They're like wall*mart emo, serious friggin' hardcore wanna-be's.  That one kids jeans are too friggin blue and _in tact_ for him to be hardcore, and the other idiots are wearing fucking _kahki_ pants/shorts.  and wtf is up with that one dudes hands being red seriously.
> 
> ...



The person who wrote this is who you're worried about???


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Where did you get that quote?


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/80919-contempt-emos.html


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Awww......ok.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

So then.  Lets sum up the advice from everyone shall we?  He's just speaking his mind with no real meanness of intentions, yet he should be flogged. Even though she looks like a trouble maker she should not be bothered.  She should have a thick skin for choosing to look different but never hear anything about those differences.   Is that clear enough?  I'm not confused either ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> *"something like that*"





another socially inept person heard from.   n do you really think women want to dress for  dates rather than to please themselves? "oh golly it doesn't matter what _i_ like as long as my man is happy."  this is a bodybuilding forum not one of those stupid ass "rate me on a scale of one to ten" sites

there's also a big difference between saying "ewww" n "i'd like to see you in a dress" or "i think long hair would suit you better" he wasn't trying to help he was being an ass. it's one thing to make fun of the mullet pics you see online or something like the "i'm so goth i shit bats" pic but to deliberately put humiliating comments in a member's gallery for everyone else to see isn't cool.  it's bullshit and it shouldn't be tolerated.

when i joined here nothing like that ever happened that i know of but now it seems like being a dick is supposed to be acceptable. not an improvement.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

the nut said:


> The person who wrote this is who you're worried about???




it's one thing to make fun of the mullet pics you see online or something like the "i'm so goth i shit bats" pic but to deliberately put humiliating comments in a member's gallery for everyone else to see isn't cool. it's bullshit and it shouldn't be tolerated.

i'm pretty sure those kids aren't going to be perusing any bodybuilding sites anytime soon and she didn't go out of her way to personally insult them on a forum where they're paying members. big difference.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2007)

LW  - Just give me the word and I'll remove the comments.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> atutomatcialy


 

most people will think you spell like a retard. doesn't mean it's ok to say so.


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know why, but glass houses come to mind for some reason.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> LW  - Just give me the word and I'll remove the comments.




please do. i'm not sure what's up with this guy but there is nothing helpful or harmless about it. it's disturbing and reeks of the mentality that women are objects. there is something very creepy about any guy that thinks it's ok to pick on a girl like that. date rapist? mr. rohypnol? i bet he has a few serious issues.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the main difference here is that most people who post pictures in their galleries are looking for feedback on their physiques, progress that they have made, etc.  What exactly is your daughter looking for by posting numerous head shots in her gallery on a bodybuilding site? Attention and not much else. Those pics belong on myspace, not a fitness forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

the nut said:


> I don't know why, but glass houses come to mind for some reason.



i said me n Tesla are nice _unless we have a reason not to be_. i think someone tearing my daughter down completely unprovoked is just cause.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think the main difference here is that most people who post pictures in their galleries are looking for feedback on their physiques, progress that they have made, etc.  What exactly is your daughter looking for by posting numerous head shots in her gallery on a bodybuilding site? Attention and not much else. Those pics belong on myspace, not a fitness forum.




she's just letting people put a face to who she is. if she wanted attention you'd get more than head shots. i've been a member here over 3 years and Tesla has gotten to know a lot of the members and enjoys a lot of the things i share with her from here. manic, mino, bigdyl, vieope etc. after you've been here as long as i have those are household words. she ought to be able to hang out here herself without being shit on.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she's just letting people put a face to who she is. if she wanted attention you'd get more than head shots. i've been a member here over 3 years and Tesla has gotten to know a lot of the members and enjoys a lot of the things i share with her from here. manic, mino, bigdyl, vieope etc. after you've been here as long as i have those are household words. she ought to be able to hang out here herself without being shit on.



I do see where you are coming from there. I have many friends on here. This mark charecter your talking about hell i dont even know who he is. This is the first time I have seen him since hes been here. For him to say anything is pretty shitty, dont people have to know you before your opinion matters?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that if she contributes- which I think she does- at least in open chat- Telsa should be able to put up whatever she wants in her gallery. She's a breath of fresh air. I for one like to hear her opinion on things...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she's just letting people put a face to who she is. if she wanted attention you'd get more than head shots. i've been a member here over 3 years and Tesla has gotten to know a lot of the members and enjoys a lot of the things i share with her from here. manic, mino, bigdyl, vieope etc. after you've been here as long as i have those are household words. she ought to be able to hang out here herself without being shit on.




Why 12 different head shots with 20lbs of make-up though? Like KelJu said, if you try hard to be different (which she obviously is) and display it for the world to see, be prepared to hear it. That's extremely tame compared to what she'll hear in the real world, and you won't be there all the time to stand up for her. Get used to it.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> please do. i'm not sure what's up with this guy but there is nothing helpful or harmless about it. it's disturbing and reeks of the mentality that women are objects. there is something very creepy about any guy that thinks it's ok to pick on a girl like that. date rapist? mr. rohypnol? i bet he has a few serious issues.


Done!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Done!



thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Why 12 different head shots with 20lbs of make-up though? Like KelJu said, if you try hard to be different (which she obviously is) and display it for the world to see, be prepared to hear it. That's extremely tame compared to what she'll hear in the real world, and you won't be there all the time to stand up for her. Get used to it.




people like mrmark would be in for a rude awakening if they said that to Tess in the real world. n generally speaking very few mrmarks actually have the balls to spout off in the real world like they do online cuz if they did they'd be having their teeth removed by a proctologist.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think the main difference here is that most people who post pictures in their galleries are looking for feedback on their physiques, progress that they have made, etc.  What exactly is your daughter looking for by posting numerous head shots in her gallery on a bodybuilding site? Attention and not much else. Those pics belong on myspace, not a fitness forum.


Well said.  THE main focus of this site is fitness.  Those who hang out here are supposed to be working on that in their own way somehow.  Learning, teaching, advising, sharing, crying, lurking, all based on their life's journey to a healthier state of existence.   Read OTB's thread and meet a _hero_ fighting for his life.  Look at the guys like P-func who've shown more people the right way to get the job done then any trainer in your local gym ... free.  Guys like Kelju showing insane progress, and young guys like kefe and danny looking at a great future.  GG went from woah to WOW right in front of our eyes.  These are all people that should be posting in the galleries and seeking feedback.  Anyone with out this kind of intention here at IM SHOULD be posting pics on myspace.  That's a great place to just say hello, and post that hello in your sig like ReproBro and others do.  

Just my real .02 ... no bad intentions to you LW or your daughter.


----------



## SYN (Jun 14, 2007)

the nut said:


> The person who wrote this is who you're worried about???



1. trust me those kids aren't going to come here
2. i don't know them personaly and 
3. i'm not insulting them to their face where i know they're going to see it. and i'm not going to come back a _month_ later to do it again.



BoneCrusher said:


> So then.  Lets sum up the advice from everyone shall we?  He's just speaking his mind with no real meanness of intentions, yet he should be flogged. Even though she looks like a trouble maker she should not be bothered.  She should have a thick skin for choosing to look different but never hear anything about those differences.   Is that clear enough?  I'm not confused either ...



my mom's the one that started the defense thread, not me. i do have  a pretty thick skin and generally i _don't_ give a fuck what people say about me, otherwise i'd have changed by now if it really bothered me.  i like my peircings and intend on getting another one soon, if other people don't like it that's their choice and i respect that but they don't need to put me down for mine. and if they do they're just takking the piss and what's the point in that?  i've had people ask me why i like it, why i do it, if it hurts etc. etc.  i've had people tell me they don't understand it and that they personaly wouldn't get it done.  but i have never had someone openly insult me for it (other than that jacked up orange chick from vagas, muscle whatever). i've never even had that shit said in school to me before, so it just pisses me off that some twit would be ignorant enough to insult my bodily expresions because they are differente than his own and then come back a month later and continue to do so.  especialy when he's just some random member. i'd never previously spoken to him before either via pm or on threads. the first time i even saw his screen name whas when he left the comments.  
it takes a real cunt to insult someone you know nothing about.
and it is fuckin' creepy that he came back.


----------



## SYN (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think the main difference here is that most people who post pictures in their galleries are looking for feedback on their physiques, progress that they have made, etc.  What exactly is your daughter looking for by posting numerous head shots in her gallery on a bodybuilding site? Attention and not much else. Those pics belong on myspace, not a fitness forum.


i'd rather have up pictures of myself that don't exacly belong where they are than be that chick with no face.

but if it bugs you that bad i'll go cencor my bodyshots.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2007)

slowly becoming my facorite IM thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Well said.  THE main focus of this site is fitness.  Those who hang out here are supposed to be working on that in their own way somehow.  Learning, teaching, advising, sharing, crying, lurking, all based on their life's journey to a healthier state of existence.   Read OTB's thread and meet a _hero_ fighting for his life.  Look at the guys like P-func who've shown more people the right way to get the job done then any trainer in your local gym ... free.  Guys like Kelju showing insane progress, and young guys like kefe and danny looking at a great future.  GG went from woah to WOW right in front of our eyes.  These are all people that should be posting in the galleries and seeking feedback.  Anyone with out this kind of intention here at IM SHOULD be posting pics on myspace.  That's a great place to just say hello, and post that hello in your sig like ReproBro and others do.
> 
> Just my real .02 ... no bad intentions to you LW or your daughter.



i hung out here about a year before i really started to get in shape. i found this place because i googled fitness and bodybuilding. i think you have to have some want to better yourself fitness wise to even be here to begin with. at first i just hung out had fun and saw what a lot of other people were doing, how they were eating etc. in the past 2 1/2 years i have lost a lot   of weight  and am in better shape than i was 15 years ago. my diet is nothing like it was when i first joined, in fact a lot of those foods don't even appeal to me anymore. i think it's wrong to make people think they need to be fitness fanatics to be here. if you are even considering a change for the better you belong here.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 14, 2007)

SYN said:


> my mom's the one that started the defense thread, not me. i do have  a pretty thick skin and generally i _don't_ give a fuck what people say about me, otherwise i'd have changed by now if it really bothered me. i like my peircings and intend on getting another one soon, if other people don't like it they can take the piss then. i've had people ask me why i like it, why i do it, if it hurts etc. etc. i've had people tell me they don't understand it and that they personaly wouldn't get it done. but i have never had someone openly insult me for it (other than that jacked up orange chick from vagas, muscle whatever). i've never even had that shit said in school to me before, so it just pisses me off that some twit would be ignorant enough to insult my bodily expresions because they are differente than his own and then come back a month later and continue to do so. especialy when he's just some random member. i'd never previously spoken to him before either via pm or on threads. the first time i even saw his screen name whas when he left the comments.
> it takes a real cunt to insult someone you know nothing about.
> and it is fuckin' creepy that he came back.






SYN said:


> i'd rather have up pictures of myself that don't exacly belong where they are than be that chick with no face.
> 
> but if it bugs you that bad i'll go cencor my bodyshots.




It's one thing to be different. It's another thing to be different and show contempt towards those who don't understand why. If you know you are different why is it such a shocker when someone calls you different?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i hung out here about a year before i really started to get in shape. i found this place because i googled fitness and bodybuilding. i think you have to have some want to better yourself fitness wise to even be here to begin with. at first i just hung out had fun and saw what a lot of other people were doing, how they were eating etc. in the past 2 1/2 years i have lost a lot   of weight  and am in better shape than i was 15 years ago. my diet is nothing like it was when i first joined, in fact a lot of those foods don't even appeal to me anymore. *i think it's wrong to make people think they need to be fitness fanatics to be here*. if you are even considering a change for the better you belong here.


Well done on the changes LW    ... but I never implied or expressed anything about the need to be a fanatic.  I did say outright a person should be traveling down the road to a healthier existence in their own way somehow, but I never implied fanaticism was needed to hit the submit button.  I said that because this is a fitness forum, not myspace.  

You are an example of this stuff working by osmosis.  You hung around here racking up the post count as you conversed with people you liked and this stuff rubbed off on ya.  You got healthier, and prolly as the mom of the house the rest of your crew are getting a little nudge in the same direction.  Good times ... 

That doesn't change the basic function of IM.  It is a fitness site.  I came here thinking I was a strong assed mofo just _ready_ for the juice.  I found out I didn't know jack shit.  By IM standards I'm still not ready for the juice yet.  I'm stronger than I've ever been in my life, but ... maybe next year. My point is, this is a fitness site.  The reason for being here should be about getting healthy first and all the yakity-yak second.  But ... I'm an opinionated dickhead sometimes.  What do I know?

I still say I respect that you are indefatigable in your defense of your daughter's right to post here in an unmolested way. 

Question ... all this back and forth.  Did SYN ever confront MRMARK about his transgressions?  She has shown that she can talk smack.  Did she burn the guy?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Well done on the changes LW    ... but I never implied or expressed anything about the need to be a fanatic.  I did say outright a person should be traveling down the road to a healthier existence in their own way somehow, but I never implied fanaticism was needed to hit the submit button.  I said that because this is a fitness forum, not myspace.
> 
> You are an example of this stuff working by osmosis.  You hung around here racking up the post count as you conversed with people you liked and this stuff rubbed off on ya.  You got healthier, and prolly as the mom of the house the rest of your crew are getting a little nudge in the same direction.  Good times ...
> 
> ...



i think he burned himself. 

i encouraged Tesla to join here cuz there are some really great people here and i found a lot of inspiration and information here that led to some pretty nice changes in my life. she has expressed some dissatisfaction with her body and osmosis is exactly what happened to me here. she will pick up a lot better things yakity yaking to this crowd than on myspace


----------



## SYN (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It's one thing to be different. It's another thing to be different and show contempt towards those who don't understand why. If you know you are different why is it such a shocker when someone calls you different?



if he had said ''i don't understand the big deal about getting peircings'' or ''why do you want a big hunk of steel sticking out of your face''  i don't care if he doesn't understand it or not, if he's looking for answers to the question of why then the question of why should've been asked first instead of the imedieate 'that looks retarded'  people don't like things they don't understand, it's the same as being gay or porti rican, but that doesn't give them the right to be assholes about it. and where he ignorently commented on more than just the peircings, it's obvious i was the target, not my face holes.
i like being different. and i like being recognized for being different. but recognizing someone for being different is completely different than insulting them for it.


----------



## SYN (Jun 14, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Question ... all this back and forth.  Did SYN ever confront MRMARK about his transgressions?  She has shown that she can talk smack.  Did she burn the guy?


I replied to his comments and told him to get a life. i didn't bother waisting the time to message him.  and although i can talk smack when i feel the need to [and oh yes i can give it _better_ than i get it ] i never once insulted him, or spoke to him prior to his display of childish animosity.
it'd be like some random person walking up to you and jacking you in the nuts for no reason at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=995702

i never could figure this one out n thought it was kinda funny. when i joined my username was rockgazer69.... this guy made a brief appearance n the name bugged a friend but the guy was never mean to me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=995702
> 
> i never could figure this one out n thought it was kinda funny. when i joined my username was rockgazer69.... this guy made a brief appearance n the name bugged a friend but the guy was never mean to me.





> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## SYN (Jun 14, 2007)

^
yea thats not working for me either.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It's one thing to be different. It's another thing to be different and show contempt towards those who don't understand why. If you know you are different why is it such a shocker when someone calls you different?



 

I just look at it as a means for attention.  This shit never lasts into adulthood.  And if it does, by then you know your problems are real.


In any case, those proportions are correct, emo, freaks, gothic, it NEVER lasts.  Its nothing more than a fad, a gimic, a movie of the week.  If I had a kid that wanted to dress like the crow, Id be embarrassed, but if I couldnt stop my kid, Id let them run with it...cuz theyll come out of it in due time.

If they dont, I will have run out of all the effort to point them in the right way and just wont care.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I guess its just not needed. Its nothing hurtful, but why even try to be a dick? Hell you obviously dont even know how to be a dick mark......(Kinda lame dont ya think?)



That's exactly how I'm seeing it. I think it's outling a whole new standard of relating. Those things are his opinion and he is entitled to give it, but it's alll personal attack comments with 2 cents of an opinion that makes him rude and judgemental like anyone even carres what negative shit he comes up with like it matters or meands anything ..let alone constructive.. Personally if that was myself receiving the comments I would stop communication with the person if I could, although stay on the forum anyway, and thenn besides minimising direct contact and responses to aanything they say, I would try to be nice.. whilst.. with as little todo as I could manage ..not talking to them or replying to their content where-ever possible.. because assholes like that probably don't have too many real friends.. and he's probably only an asshole because of some whole other kettle of self-ignorant cluelessness...aww. 

It iis annoying. On those that don't see it.. hear that they are probably ppl who do that... hard to be around ppl when they're doing  that and relax when it's constantly directly at yourself... behaviour problems are like that though.



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

I think the whole abuse thing comes with the territory of the goth/emo culture, but that doesnt make it right.

I went through the whole goth thing in my early teens, and was often shouted at just walking around with my friends, or on my own. Hell, i had rocks thrown at me the one time, which was a step too far so i punched that motherfucker out and laughed as i watched his friend desert him and hot foot it out of there.

Any kind of abuse is a pathetic thing, but sometimes people need to be more thick skinned and learn to move on. If these idiots see its not phasing you, and you give back all that they give you, theyll soon get the message and fuck off.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

SYN said:


> ^
> yea thats not working for me either.






rockgazersux said:


> dude do you have any mercy or what??? Imagine your wife turned into this within 2 years? Dude you are an old fuck, u need to be in good terms with conservatives.



some guy called himself rockgazersux had 8 posts total. was obviously foreign.


----------



## goob (Jun 15, 2007)

This thread is ridiculous. This is what i've got from this.....

Mark is a loser for writing unwarranted comments.

Syn has heard worse at school, and said herself she has thick skin.

LW, is perfectly understood for being protective, but come on, no-one exactly got shot.  The comments were pretty -no- extremely, lame.

Sorry, but I'm with Repro on this.


----------



## SYN (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I think the whole abuse thing comes with the territory of the goth/emo culture, but that doesnt make it right.



it does come with the territory, and that's why most hardcore kids keep to themselves.  which makes those who look down on us even more pathetic, because who the hell are we hurting by being ourselves? the only people we hurt are each other and that's all fun and games (see also slap stick tattooing).  the hardcore scene is like a family for every kid that's never fit in anywhere else, and it's all beautifuly bassed around music. weather it's kids in bands or kids aspiring to be in bands or kids just supporting their friends bands and trying to get up in the industry. it's a network, a sense of belonging. it's a home.  it's something people outside the so called 'fad' don't get it.  but when your in it and you actually live it, it's beautiful.  even if it ment being accepted by the general population i wouldn't change teams. i wouldn't be a prep or anything like that for any amount of friends or popularity.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I just look at it as a means for attention.  This shit never lasts into adulthood.  And if it does, by then you know your problems are real.
> 
> 
> In any case, those proportions are correct, emo, freaks, gothic, it NEVER lasts.  Its nothing more than a fad, a gimic, a movie of the week.  If I had a kid that wanted to dress like the crow, Id be embarrassed, but if I couldnt stop my kid, Id let them run with it...cuz theyll come out of it in due time.
> ...



i'm not sure if emo or whatever will last but i like my old "hippy" friends a lot more than the ones that stayed children into adulthood. and i know a few "granolas" that fad lasted... and the "rockers" yea there's none of those around anymore. everyone at ozzfest is 16.  goth has been around since '79 n it's still going strong.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2007)

I hate negative comments in someone's gallery. Back when I was a Mod, I used to delete them. What is funny is that it is usually by people who don't post alot. They just smart off in the gallery.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2007)

Its just something you can predict 100 miles away.  You might be wrong here and there but for the most part, you can tell if something is just a phase.

Even fashion..

Bell bottoms?  Overall with 1 strap?  How about wearing jeans backwards?  yeah taht shit is all gone.

Today?  You got assholes wearing rock star glasses, collars are up, jeans with flip flops, PINK SHIRTS...  How about girls wearing those ugly ass "pregnant shirts?"  Or the spandex worn underneath skirts?  The shirts with the wide belts that go across the tummy?  Those will all be gone.  So why buy that shit now?

Take a look at James Dean or Marlon Brando... their fashions still work today.  You know why?  Cuz its fucking simple.  If it isnt broken, dont fix it.

This emo shit is just a cry for attention.  Ive seen some ridiculous shit at my store that makes me wonder if today's generation is getting laid.  A 6ft boy with tight, faded black jeans with a rhinestone belt?  Jesus.  Along with a 2 size too small T-shirt to show off those 8 inch guns?  The shirt is also short enough to expose the waistline of the tight faded jeans.  The hair is black or mixed with either a wild due or a shaggy shitcut.  Black framed glasses with non-prescription lens.  Pale.  130lbs.  

Sorry..and I dont mean to be cocky, but 10 times out of 10, my generation would kick the shit out of, fuck more girls than, and get hired more times than today's generation.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 15, 2007)

Man, you people get bent out of shape over the dumbest shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2007)

As opposed to smart shit?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> slowly becoming my facorite IM thread.


Shit, I gotta update my Testosterone thread.



goob said:


> I'll say one thing for you Witch - always the voice of reason, perched right  down the middle of the fence.   Must be a Dutch thing.......
> 
> It's a good trait.


Heh, I'm definitely a rationalist at heart. It sometimes clashes with more emotional people though, especially on touchy subjects.



Little Wing said:


> please do. i'm not sure what's up with this guy but there is nothing helpful or harmless about it. it's *disturbing* and reeks of the mentality that *women are objects*. there is something *very creepy* about any guy that thinks it's ok to pick on a girl like that. *date rapist*? *mr. rohypnol*? i bet he has a few *serious issues*.





Little Wing said:


> someone tearing my daughter down completely unprovoked


Ok, what mark said wasn't nice, but now you're _seriously_ overreacting.



SYN said:


> 2. i don't know them personaly and
> ...
> it takes a real cunt to insult someone you know nothing about.


Sorry, but this is hypocrisy to a whole new level.



AKIRA said:


> I just look at it as a means for attention.  This shit never lasts into adulthood.  And if it does, by then you know your problems are real.
> 
> In any case, those proportions are correct, emo, freaks, gothic, it NEVER lasts.  Its nothing more than a fad, a gimic, a movie of the week.  If I had a kid that wanted to dress like the crow, Id be embarrassed, but if I couldnt stop my kid, Id let them run with it...cuz theyll come out of it in due time.
> 
> If they dont, I will have run out of all the effort to point them in the right way and just wont care.


There are exceptions, but I mainly agree with this.  



goob said:


> This thread is ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm with Repro on this.


+1



Dale Mabry said:


> Man, you people get bent out of shape over the dumbest shit.


Agreed.

This shit has lasted long enough.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its just something you can predict 100 miles away.  You might be wrong here and there but for the most part, you can tell if something is just a phase.
> 
> Even fashion..
> 
> ...



IM WITH YOU MAN!

I hate the "fashion" of today. And its MY generation...

I wear the same thing my Dad wore when he was my age to be honest. Plain tshirts/shirts, leather jackets, jeans, boots. Simple, comfortable, and looks fucking great. Plus its inexpensive, and wont look stupid in 30 years when im older because its already fucking 30 years old!

Hell, i actually have 3 of my old man's jackets in my wardrobe that i wear often. Theyre fucking wrecked .

Best fucking post ever, AKIRA.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

bell bottoms actually did make a comeback. i walked around in shock for months saying "i can't believe bell bottoms are in again" 

if it were purely a way to dress then yea these things would likely just die out but they aren't. the hippies had peace and love and they still believe in that. these things come with a philosophy, a sound that becomes a person's preference, and art. i'm a jeans and white top girl. levi's please and sandals or boots depending on the season. i'm seriously not a goth by any means but some of the music from back then is fucking amazing. check out my myspace profile song www.myspace.com/vanitys_baby  . ZOON was one of the best album ever and they just put out another album that got rave reviews from the critics "well worth the wait". gothic architecture is the shit and edwardian furniture... these things are more than a fashion trend. metalheads will be around too, you don't just stop liking things that you like that much.


----------



## the nut (Jun 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> slowly becoming my facorite IM thread.



I gotta go with this one....

Best Thread Ever



Little Wing said:


> it's one thing to make fun of the mullet pics you see online or something like the "i'm so goth i shit bats" pic but to deliberately put humiliating comments in a member's gallery for everyone else to see isn't cool. it's bullshit and it shouldn't be tolerated.
> 
> i'm pretty sure those kids aren't going to be perusing any bodybuilding sites anytime soon and she didn't go out of her way to personally insult them on a forum where they're paying members. big difference.



I'm just saying it sounds like you're daughter can take care of herself.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

the nut said:


> I gotta go with this one....
> 
> Best Thread Ever
> 
> ...



the best part is she's not going to change who she is to suit the masses. she is her own person and her self expression is part of the package take it or leave it.


----------



## SYN (Jun 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Shit,Sorry, but this is hypocrisy to a whole new level.


ugly is ugly. i call them like i see em.  and i don't consider myself ugly...most days. and you can't exactly call it hypocrisy cause i never said that _i_ wasn't a cunt.



AKIRA said:


> Its just something you can predict 100 miles away.  You might be wrong here and there but for the most part, you can tell if something is just a phase.



the fasion of the scene may change, but the fashion is just a facade.  the passion behind the scene, the morals and the values and the heart behind it wont, and that's what matters the most.





> Bell bottoms?  Overall with 1 strap?  How about wearing jeans backwards?  yeah taht shit is all gone.



have you been shopping recently? any clothing store you go into, you're going to find a pair of bell bottoms.  they're everywhere, and guess what, people actually wear them. people wearing those cheesy straight legged pants are usually obese, mental, or on welfare.  which one of the three are you?



> Today?  You got assholes wearing rock star glasses, collars are up, jeans with flip flops, PINK SHIRTS...  How about girls wearing those ugly ass "pregnant shirts?"  Or the spandex worn underneath skirts?  The shirts with the wide belts that go across the tummy?




those guys are called 'gangsters' or 'wanksters' or preps or simply stuck up socialites, most of whom have no real morals and a dull personality. like P.Diddy for example
the girls who dress in the way you described however, are not getting laid any time soon unless they meet up with Mike Tyson.



> Take a look at James Dean or Marlon Brando... their fashions still work today.  You know why?  Cuz its fucking simple.  If it isnt broken, dont fix it.



no. their styles lasted because they were fucking awesome.  even i do the little elvis hair thinggy...when it's long enough...or short enough.



> Ive seen some ridiculous shit at my store that makes me wonder if today's generation is getting laid.



yes. we are in fact getting laid.



> A 6ft boy with tight, faded black jeans with a rhinestone belt?  Jesus.  Along with a 2 size too small T-shirt to show off those 8 inch guns?  The shirt is also short enough to expose the waistline of the tight faded jeans.  The hair is black or mixed with either a wild due or a shaggy shitcut.  Black framed glasses with non-prescription lens.  Pale.  130lbs.



they have a higher potential to get laid then most others.  in my opinion at least.  guys in tight pants with fucked up hair and almost belly shirts [ecspecialy pink ones] are doing it because _we like it_. hip bones are the new hot.  although he my be a little tall, and could probably stand to gain at least ten to fifteen pounds in curves. i think guys look better when they are thin, but they still need to have shape; they need curves. and not like you're 19'' 'guns'.  you'd probably be surprised to find that there are a lot of girls who would rather have a beautiful little soft shapped boy with curves and a figure than someone who spends most of their time in the gym because guess what, that time would be well better spent with their girlfriends. maybe that would help clear up some emotional constipations as well. 




> Sorry..and I dont mean to be cocky, but 10 times out of 10, my generation would kick the shit out of, fuck more girls than, and get hired more times than today's generation.



if you'd rather live a life that's about fighting, fucking and money than one about love, happiness and generousity, then you're pretty much waisting it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

SYN said:


> if you'd rather live a life that's about fighting, fucking and money than one about love, happiness and generousity, then you're pretty much waisting it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

the nut said:


> Best Thread Ever



omfg that's funny. i posted on here about the two sets of numbers on the weights in a gym i used to go to. no one knew what it meant, wasn't metric


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

So people who go to the gym regularly dont spend enough time with their significant others? On average most people go to the gym about 6 hours a week MAXIMUM. If you had a partner that couldnt do without you for 6 hours out of a  168 hour week then theyd be too emotionally crippled to be worth the hassle.

Obviously the muscular thing is all about preference, similarly a lot of girls like guys who have hairstyles that differ from their own. Most of the guys/girls i see around these days are almost totally interchangable in terms of hair, clothes...fuck, guys are even wearing make up these days. Call me what you want, but men should be men, yknow?

Im not talking about sitting on pickup trucks shooting small animals while shaving for the tenth time that day with a giant fucking machete, but a SMALL resemblance to masculinity would make this whole sub-culture a little more bearable.

I think its a bit closed minded to think that i cant spend time sculpting the way i want to look and feel - healthy - without spending enough time to keep a relationship healthy. Im in a four year relationship, and through that time ive gone to the gym 3 times a week, worked full time, taught myself to play 2 instruments, hung around with my friends every weekend WHILE managing to spend enough time with my girlfriend (who lives about 30 miles away) to stay together.

Im not taking a dig here, but i just hate that pre-conception that just because somebody is commited to fitness training and bodybuilding that they let it define their whole lives. No one thing defines me. Not music, not training, not fashion. People are complicated, they shouldnt belong to any sort of social grouping.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

people that go to the gym regularly, or utilize some other effective exercise regimen will probably spend years more with their partners in the long run.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im not talking about sitting on pickup trucks shooting small animals while shaving for the tenth time that day with a giant fucking machete, but a SMALL resemblance to masculinity would make this whole sub-culture a little more bearable.



I live around these people! This shit truely happens! Fuckin guys all the time rebbing up their massive 4x4's and shooting coons for fun, ya its pretty bad ass...... 

Gaz get your ass to Illinois sometime, I can show ya first hand. Its funny as hell!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> So people who go to the gym regularly dont spend enough time with their significant others? On average most people go to the gym about 6 hours a week MAXIMUM. If you had a partner that couldnt do without you for 6 hours out of a  168 hour week then theyd be too emotionally crippled to be worth the hassle.
> 
> Obviously the muscular thing is all about preference, similarly a lot of girls like guys who have hairstyles that differ from their own. Most of the guys/girls i see around these days are almost totally interchangable in terms of hair, clothes...fuck, guys are even wearing make up these days. Call me what you want, but men should be men, yknow?
> 
> ...



A-fuckin-men!


----------



## danny81 (Jun 15, 2007)

actually most people think i type like a retrd. and the reason is because i am missing like 8 keys on my keyboard until i can afford a new one. anyway hes trying to help your daughter.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 15, 2007)

and dont be a bitch to me i was just clarifying


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I live around these people! This shit truely happens! Fuckin guys all the time rebbing up their massive 4x4's and shooting coons for fun, ya its pretty bad ass......
> 
> Gaz get your ass to Illinois sometime, I can show ya first hand. Its funny as hell!





I would love to see some actual people like that, stories i hear about that stuff in the states cracks me up.

If i ever get some money together im gonna come touring the US, ill join up the cities you guys live in and voila! FUNSCAPADES!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> actually most people think i type like a retrd. and the reason is because i am missing like 8 keys on my keyboard until i can afford a new one. anyway hes trying to help your daughter.



Explain....I dont see that at all.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I would love to see some actual people like that, stories i hear about that stuff in the states cracks me up.
> 
> If i ever get some money together im gonna come touring the US, ill join up the cities you guys live in and voila! FUNSCAPADES!



I promise you that you wouldnt be dissapointed. You ought to see the red neck bars I go to. There are campers, horses, and mud runs right next to the bars!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> A-fuckin-men!





I call them not how i see them but how they fucking are, my brother.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I promise you that you wouldnt be dissapointed. You ought to see the red neck bars I go to. There are campers, horses, and mud runs right next to the bars!





Its just like i've always dreamed!

Man, this is so gonna happen.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> and dont be a bitch to me i was just clarifying



he wasn't helping her he was making her feel bad. help doesn't come in that color. and if you look at me n Tesla's spelling you will notice much imperfection there too. 

or i could "help" mrmark by pointing out what a cocklick he is. and pointing out that most people don't like cocklicks and won't hire them and think they are troublemakers. so maybe he should offer his unsolicited advice in a manner that doesn't make him look like such a cocklick.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

I like cock licks...


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

You said "cocklick"........


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I like cock licks...




i knew someone would say that. oy vey.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> actually most people think i type like a retrd. and the reason is because i am missing like 8 keys on my keyboard until i can afford a new one. anyway hes trying to help your daughter.



ummm... a new keyboard is like ten bucks.  You better save up


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i knew someone would say that. oy vey.



Im just glad it was me


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> actually most people think i type like a retrd. and the reason is because i am missing like 8 keys on my keyboard until i can afford a new one. anyway hes trying to help your daughter.




pry off some of the keys you never use like insert, page up etc and put them on the missing keys you need for now.


----------



## SYN (Jun 15, 2007)

i'm not saying that just because someone goes to the gym once in a while means they're going to have terrible failure in all their relationships.  but that's pretty much what ruined my last relationship.  and there are more than just a few people who go to the gym a lot more frequintly than six hours a week, and don't say there isn't because i know some of those people.  i just don't find it necessary.  i think guys that act a little silly and girly and giggle instead of laugh are more attractive than the ones with six pack abs, and a 'hot bod' and go broding around like pigions about their manliness.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2007)

So the lesson from this thread is; Don't come between Mama Bear and her cubs or you'll get the teeth....


----------



## danny81 (Jun 15, 2007)

he was doing constructive criticism with a little more criticism lol. anyway i think he should get in this thred to. were is he?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> he was doing constructive criticism with a little more criticism lol. anyway i think he should get in this thred to. were is he?



snipers usually don't  show their face.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> So the lesson from this thread is; Don't come between Mama Bear and her cubs or you'll get the teeth....




the cub has a few teeth of her own  and i've defended members i don't even know from this type of bullshit as well as members that i know don't like me. i think a forum that let's it's members be ignorant to each other isn't going to be very fun or productive. you don't need to like everyone or agree with everyone else's lifestyle or music, sense of style or training methods but if we want a good forum i think being civil to one another, despite our differences, is essential.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2007)

SYN said:


> ugly is ugly. i call them like i see em.  and i don't consider myself ugly...most days. and you can't exactly call it hypocrisy cause i never said that _i_ wasn't a cunt.



agreed





> the fasion of the scene may change, but the fashion is just a facade.  the passion behind the scene, the morals and the values and the heart behind it wont, and that's what matters the most.


that depends.  I agree with you, but if someone passionetly makes a new design that brings back the swastika (sp?), they might be made fun of or even hated for a while.  its a headache.






> have you been shopping recently? any clothing store you go into, you're going to find a pair of bell bottoms.  they're everywhere, and guess what, people actually wear them. people wearing those cheesy straight legged pants are usually obese, mental, or on welfare.  which one of the three are you?


  yeah theyre at stores...over stocked, in the clearance section.  The people that wear them are few and there are reasons why, whether you agree with them or not.  Some people still wear members only jackets...but again they are few.  Yes we make fun of them too.  Oh, and neither bell bottoms nor members only jackets are sold at my store.






> those guys are called 'gangsters' or 'wanksters' or preps or simply stuck up socialites, most of whom have no real morals and a dull personality. like P.Diddy for example
> the girls who dress in the way you described however, are not getting laid any time soon unless they meet up with Mike Tyson.


  well thank you for helping identify them.  but they arent alone.





> no. their styles lasted because they were fucking awesome.  even i do the little elvis hair thinggy...when it's long enough...or short enough.


  MMMMmm I disagree.  You had me until you said elvis.  Elvis could be considered "fucking awesome" like you said, but his hair do?   And you also said "no"  I disagree with that too.    Their pictures have them wearing a white T-shirt and jeans.  That outfit still can be seen at least once everyday.  Again, if it isnt broken, dont fix it.





> yes. we are in fact getting laid.


  Kermit the Frog got laid too, but it was from a pig.  Quality > Quantity  Please, no shallow comments like "beautiful people will treat you like shit and wont love you, cuz ugly people can treat you like shit too.





> they have a higher potential to get laid then most others.  in my opinion at least.  guys in tight pants with fucked up hair and almost belly shirts [ecspecialy pink ones] are doing it because _we like it_. hip bones are the new hot.  although he my be a little tall, and could probably stand to gain at least ten to fifteen pounds in curves. i think guys look better when they are thin, but they still need to have shape; they need curves. and not like you're 19'' 'guns'.  you'd probably be surprised to find that there are a lot of girls who would rather have a beautiful little soft shapped boy with curves and a figure than someone who spends most of their time in the gym because guess what, that time would be well better spent with their girlfriends. maybe that would help clear up some emotional constipations as well.



I am glad you said this, cuz this shows an oddity in taste.  What youre describing is a feminine male.  That makes me believe that women find guys that look like girls attractive.  They do!  I dont get it.  Put the shoe on the other foot and youll find NO guys finding women that look like men attractive.

Not to mention I used to be thin.  I got zero action.  I had 18 years of experience of it too...maybe 17.






> if you'd rather live a life that's about fighting, fucking and money than one about love, happiness and generousity, then you're pretty much waisting it.


 I bring up the 3 examples because I was going onto a tangent right after I described the new fad look of what a fragile male that you find attractive looks like.

Fighting was mentioned as an example of a man that can defend his woman and stand up for what he believes.  You might be the latter, but women like a man that has a backbone.  And barbarians and alpha males do get the pick of the litter most of the time.  You dont have to agree OR go along with what I say, just grow up and observe.

Fucking was mentioned just cuz of the fact that I see even the pretty boys with the pink collared (up) shirts getting more action than the EMOs do.  Besides, I have seen the girls that EMOs get.  Shit, it reminds me of thinking of black men screwing fat, white women.  "They can have em." 


Making money is just going to be needed at some point.  You have to look professional at good paying jobs and wild haircuts, tattoos, piercings, might look good to you, they might net you a hot emo kid that looked like he just got out of a hospital, but it wont put food on the table.


I like freaks though.  But I miss em.  I remember looking at some freaks and seeing through all the shit on their face and seeing something hot underneath.  There were so many hot freaks at my school....but from what I see now, being emo is for the uglies.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jun 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I just look at it as a means for attention.  This shit never lasts into adulthood.  And if it does, by then you know your problems are real.
> 
> 
> In any case, those proportions are correct, emo, freaks, gothic, it NEVER lasts.  Its nothing more than a fad, a gimic, a movie of the week.  If I had a kid that wanted to dress like the crow, Id be embarrassed, but if I couldnt stop my kid, Id let them run with it...cuz theyll come out of it in due time.
> ...



Ooh but is dooes last Akira. But by then it just adapts itself into a whole "lost zone" darkness and helpnessless and it dooes then become a whole demography of its own.  I really quite feel Syn on this one. He reminds me of my daughter a bit. She's 14. i'm a single mum. she lives with her nanna and rarely seees me and shee gets these bouts of emo goth on until mummy comes and tells her something grounding and she gets her head on straight about it all...

I dont not get what you're saying Syn, but when we see you guys beeing all emo and goth y darky and wee don't take it on board, as in the macro-issue  in terms of what wee do with ourselves by way of how we structure careers and personal set-ups and so on..  and remember that I'm saying this as a save the hearts buddhist mummy with my owwn emo goth potential bleeding heart b.s. ii could "legitmately " cop out on if I could afford to stop and cry about it, then that sort of shit just goes more underground making the ppl going through it mostly inaccessable and isolated because of it and nothing about what the emo's are emo abouut ever gets resolved..

Anywho,.. don't really expect anyone to neccessarily take your darky on board, but I just wanted you to know that some of us do hear it and some of us do.. 

life gets like that whe4n you reeally are about love and being happy and creating or securing the same around oneself...

enough buddhist mambo anyway.

. Blooming lotus.

P.s. Oh.. and instead of getting a darky on , ..or while you do,..if you can accept that others are accepting your issues as a nature of this or that dynamic and process and working on it.. then maybe getting proactive in your owwn life toward it wouldn't hurt you or it or its cause and issue neither.. if.. it ever mattered enough to bother.....which.. some of us think it did and does...enough to dedicate most of our lives to doing something about it.

..most ppl with behaviour issues are juust experiencing that in some way shape or form.. what d'we do.. chew theeir asses out over it ???..lotta good that does.



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 15, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *SYN*
> yes. we are in fact getting laid.



 your mama migth see that


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Ooh but is dooes last Akira. But by then it just adapts itself into a whole "lost zone" darkness and helpnessless and it dooes then become a whole demography of its own.  I really quite feel Syn on this one. He reminds me of my daughter a bit. She's 14. i'm a single mum. she lives with her nanna and rarely seees me and shee gets these bouts of emo goth on until mummy comes and tells her something grounding and she gets her head on straight about it all...
> 
> I dont not get what you're saying Syn, but when we see you guys beeing all emo and goth y darky and wee don't take it on board, as in the macro-issue  in terms of what wee do with ourselves by way of how we structure careers and personal set-ups and so on..  and remember that I'm saying this as a save the hearts buddhist mummy with my owwn emo goth potential bleeding heart b.s. ii could "legitmately " cop out on if I could afford to stop and cry about it, then that sort of shit just goes more underground making the ppl going through it mostly inaccessable and isolated because of it and nothing about what the emo's are emo abouut ever gets resolved..
> 
> ...



Two quick things here. 

1. SYN is a female.
2. Are you hot? When I read your posts I picture them coming from a seductive Asian woman wearing black leather.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

SYN, you're not hard core.  You're just different.  More piercings won't get you that coveted hard core status either.  More piercings will just make you more different.  Honestly?  Nobody really cares about tats or piercings as a flavor of being different anymore.  It's been done so many times in so many ways that this flavor of different isn't even going to get you a 2 on the 10 point whoa shit look at that meter.

Yeah I know you do it to express yourself.  I know you do it because you like it and it's all about you choosing to be you.  Been there done that ... I get it.  Still, it's not hard core.

You're creative.  Do something artistic that stuns people ... that would be hard core.  Channel your desire to stand out into standing UP for something somewhere.  Not saying that you're not already doing something equal or greater than any of those things.  If you are I'd like to hear about that. I would seriously get a buzz off of a young person like you swinging for the fences in some way.  

But the hard core because you have a pierced face and dress differently thing?  Meh ... 

Let the beating begin ...


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

> *Kermit the Frog got laid too, but it was from a pig*. Quality > Quantity Please, no shallow comments like "beautiful people will treat you like shit and wont love you, cuz ugly people can treat you like shit too.



 Great quote.

True, Quality over quantity any day.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Great quote.
> 
> True, Quality over quantity any day.




if a guy is getting laid by such "quality" women..... why have none of these girls been worth hanging onto? if a girl isn't worth anything more than a guy calling out "next?" when you're done with her how is that any smarter than kermit?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if a guy is getting laid by such "quality" women..... why have none of these girls been worth hanging onto? if a girl isn't worth anything more than a guy calling out "next?" when you're done with her how is that any smarter than kermit?



Well for one thing Kermit was an interspecies fetishist.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 16, 2007)

syn your an emo? emo doesnt last long like akira said. it lasts until about 20 or so then it stops cuz they realize it is stupid. some people stay it all their life but those are crazy people and usually live by themselves in a shack or something


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> syn your an emo? emo doesnt last long like akira said. it lasts until about 20 or so then it stops cuz they realize it is stupid. some people stay it all their life but those are crazy people and usually live by themselves in a shack or something



ah the boy genius knows all


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> ah the boy genius knows all


He's sort of right though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2007)

not really.  Teenagers do lots of things to express themselves.  And 99% of the  time, they change.  It is nothing to do with stupidity.  It is just a part of growing up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> SYN, you're not hard core.  You're just different.  More piercings won't get you that coveted hard core status either.  More piercings will just make you more different.  Honestly?  Nobody really cares about tats or piercings as a flavor of being different anymore.  It's been done so many times in so many ways that this flavor of different isn't even going to get you a 2 on the 10 point whoa shit look at that meter.
> 
> Yeah I know you do it to express yourself.  I know you do it because you like it and it's all about you choosing to be you.  Been there done that ... I get it.  Still, it's not hard core.
> 
> ...



i think she meant hardcore emo which would be different than actual hardcore but i seriously have no clue.... Tesla does this





writes and plays guitar.... 


n addressing this whole thread

i remember seeing some things on a site someone posted a while ago here. guys with "modified genitalia"  their penises split in half, flayed,or the head removed... my live n let live philosophy went right out the door on that one. and someone posted something called "hardcore" dancing that had a milder but still similar effect. 


i might say here "omfg wtf?" or what have you at the pics or vids because i don't like it. but i'm not ever going to go up to them n say i think they're disgusting freaks. i might ask the modification group why they do it, what they like about it. what they do seems shocking and even revolting to me but they're still people. people that haven't done a damn thing to me so why would i want to hurt or belittle them? n if i seek to impose my will over theirs when it comes to their bodies or artistic expression that'd make me kinda



ish


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

actually the whole cut up penis thing shocked me so much at first i think i briefly thought those people should be shot.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 16, 2007)

holy shit. wtf is that thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> holy shit. wtf is that thing.



um a drawing. an exercise in light and shadow  obviously .   maybe that kid trying to kick your ass is a friend of my daughter's.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> um a drawing. an exercise in light and shadow  obviously .   maybe that kid trying to kick your ass is a friend of my daughter's.


That was worse than any thing MRMARK said to your daughter LW.  WTF?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That was worse than any thing MRMARK said to your daughter LW.  WTF?



it was a joke. i've been supporting him in the thread about the fight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i think she meant hardcore emo which would be different than actual hardcore but i seriously have no clue.... Tesla does this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				SYN said:
			
		

> it does come with the territory, and that's why most hardcore kids keep to themselves. which makes those who look down on us even more pathetic, because who the hell are we hurting by being ourselves? the only people we hurt are each other and that's all fun and games (see also slap stick tattooing). the hardcore scene is like a family for every kid that's never fit in anywhere else, and it's all beautifuly bassed around music. weather it's kids in bands or kids aspiring to be in bands or kids just supporting their friends bands and trying to get up in the industry. it's a network, a sense of belonging. it's a home. it's something people outside the so called 'fad' don't get it. but when your in it and you actually live it, it's beautiful. even if it ment being accepted by the general population i wouldn't change teams. i wouldn't be a prep or anything like that for any amount of friends or popularity.



This is where I took the hard core concept from too btw ...


That post I made had two functions.  One overt, with what you read in the body of the post.   It was meant for SYN to react too.  The other covert, aimed at you LW.  I wanted to see if you were going to let her deal with her own issues or try and pull something like this.

Nothing in my post required you to step in and defend SYN.  Nothing in MRMARK's posts needed you to step in either.  MRMARK's comments were lame low level barely annoying statements from a troll with nothing to do.  SYN could have totally dealt with that fool.  

If you are going to pull her in here and get her active as a member then she needs to handle her business as a member, not have mommy following her around cleaning up after her.  Furthermore when you get between her and the people she creates interactions with you diminish her potential to learn  from the dialog.

NOTHING in my thread warranted a Hitler reference backed with convo about genital piercings as a rebuttal.  That kind of crap would be well  deserved if my post had been insulting or degrading.  My post directed at SYN was supportive and engaging.  It was blunt, but not rude.

Let SYN handle her own interaction at IM.  She's a big girl now.  She can deal with it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This is where I took the hard core concept from too btw ...
> 
> 
> That post I made had two functions.  One overt, with what you read in the body of the post.   It was meant for SYN to react too.  The other covert, aimed at you LW.  I wanted to see if you were going to let her deal with her own issues or try and pull something like this.
> ...



she is 15 and told me about mrmark for a reason. she didn't say anything to me at first n i didn't respond to his initial posts in her gallery. it creeped her out when he came back a month later and gave off bad vibes again and she pointed that out to me. if you want to let your 15 yr old daughter be exposed to a male that's making her uncomfortable online and not monitor it or step in when she is getting freaked out you are free to ignore what might be trouble but this is _my_ child. 

Also it's embarrassing to me to invite _anyone_ to a place n then have my guest, as she is in a sense here, be treated badly or have to deal with trolls. nothing wrong with making a clear statement that i don't approve of members that are ignorant to one another here. she said it'd be like you were walking down the street n someone you didn't know came up to you and said "i hate your fucking guts" for no reason. that is how she felt about what he was saying so she was more than mildly annoyed.

the last part of my post wasn't a response to your post it was to the thread in general and i said so. just pointing out _i'm_ not so accepting of other people when what they do is shocking to me. and it takes effort on my part to _not_ cop a hitlerish attitude when something is as shocking to me as the genital mutilation.

and i responded to u cuz she just left to stay at her uncle's 'till the 26th. n where was i defending her? i just showed you a great drawing she did cuz i thought it was cool you advised her to do something creative n she does. 

also of everything she's posted here i've read maybe 30 posts if that. so your mommy following her around comment is bs.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 16, 2007)

lol. its alright. atleast that was clever. little wing i actaully think it is a good drawing. i suck at drawing. if she is around 15 then she is the best drawer i have seen at that age. anyway. idk wtf it is tho. it kinda freaked me out at first. 

BTW emos arent supposed to have feelings  there always sad so someone maing fun of her shouldnt bother her


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. its alright. atleast that was clever. little wing i actaully think it is a good drawing. i suck at drawing. if she is around 15 then she is the best drawer i have seen at that age. anyway. idk wtf it is tho. it kinda freaked me out at first.
> 
> BTW emos arent supposed to have feelings  there always sad so someone maing fun of her shouldnt bother her




i think she did that one a yr or 2 ago. some days she will bring a drawing to show me and an hour later another. it amazes me. i tried just shading a small heart in high school and i sucked so bad. i encourage her to not set that talent aside and forget it like some people do when they get older. 

i think it didn't bother her at first just when he came back later n i wanted to know if he was acting like that with others or had singled her out. 9 times out of ten or more like 19 out of 20 she will handle things on her own and i'm content to let her but if she is feeling uneasy about something n says so i think it'd take a shitty parent to ignore it at that point.

n i thought emo stood for emotional cuz they are all about feelings


----------



## danny81 (Jun 16, 2007)

emo- Genre of softcore punk music that integrates unenthusiastic melodramatic 17 year olds who dont smile, high pitched overwrought lyrics and inaudible guitar rifts with tight wool sweaters, tighter jeans, itchy scarfs (even in the summer), ripped chucks with favorite bands signature, black square rimmed glasses, and ebony greasy unwashed hair that is required to cover at least 3/5 ths of the face at an angle.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

who knew 

we joked that she wouldn't fit in at the mcr concert cuz she'd be wearing a huge smile.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> emo- Genre of softcore punk music that integrates unenthusiastic melodramatic 17 year olds who dont smile, high pitched overwrought lyrics and inaudible guitar rifts with tight wool sweaters, tighter jeans, itchy scarfs (even in the summer), ripped chucks with favorite bands signature, black square rimmed glasses, and ebony greasy unwashed hair that is required to cover at least 3/5 ths of the face at an angle.


Thats Pop-Emo, the generic version.....Emo actually started from a group of musicians who refused to go pop(Fugazi), and they didn't plan on starting a new genre or anything they just wanted to do what they do and express themselves....we had emo like kids when I was in school in the mid 1990's, in fact my friend Pyro was an emo...the thing is it didn't have a tag back then and most of the kids were just misfits who felt like they didn't fit in with any other group.....the problem is that now MTV and some  wannabe misfit musicians have ruined it for those who really are misfits, now if you are into poetry and being artistic and being a loner you're going to get lumped into being "emo", even if you really don't identify with anything...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

i think the most interesting people are multi faceted. i got called a granola in college cuz i sometimes wore flowery dresses with combat boots. it amused me. i didn't even know what a granola was at the time, but yea i guess i have some of that in me... vanity is kinda goth, rocker, nerd, literary, etc etc OR just a guy with a lot of nice qualities. 

just cuz we identify with a certain genre more doesn't mean we are or should be defined by that alone. even in defining ourselves things end up with so many definitions we are likely to be misinterpreted.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

i just got a flash of the pink panther cartoon music n manic as a beatnik.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> not really.  Teenagers do lots of things to express themselves.  And 99% of the  time, they change.  It is nothing to do with stupidity.  It is just a part of growing up.


danny was right that they all stop being emo when they grow up. I don't think it's necessarily stupid either, but I do think you're not giving the negative side of it enough credit. I used to think it was just a thing too, no different from skaters or jocks. I know a ton of emo's/goths/metal-heads and I've learned that 9 out of 10 are not into all that shit because they actually like it. Generally they're emo because they're unable to socialize properly, resulting in a serious lack of social attention. Most of them are very insecure. I know at least 15 people that are now giving up their goth crap, they even admit it now that they are more sure of themselves.

I mean, it's not just a coincidence that out of all kids emo's/goths try to commit suicide or do other dumb shit most.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>


This is amazing.


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> danny was right that they all stop being emo when they grow up. I don't think it's necessarily stupid either, but I do think you're not giving the negative side of it enough credit. I used to think it was just a thing too, no different from skaters or jocks. I know a ton of emo's/goths/metal-heads and I've learned that 9 out of 10 are not into all that shit because they actually like it. Generally they're emo because they're unable to socialize properly, resulting in a serious lack of social attention. Most of them are very insecure. I know at least 15 people that are now giving up their goth crap, they even admit it now that they are more sure of themselves.
> 
> I mean, it's not just a coincidence that out of all kids emo's/goths try to commit suicide or do other dumb shit most.


 
Always the voice of reason.  

Well said.  Witch, you're beyond you're age.  Far you will go padwan, far you will go.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she is 15 and told me about mrmark for a reason. she didn't say anything to me at first n i didn't respond to his initial posts in her gallery. it creeped her out when he came back a month later and gave off bad vibes again and she pointed that out to me. *if you want to let your 15 yr old daughter be exposed to a male that's making her uncomfortable online and not monitor it or step in when she is getting freaked out you are free to ignore what might be trouble but this is my* child.
> 
> the last part of my post wasn't a response to your post it was to the thread in general and i said so *(saying so doesn't make it so)*. just pointing out _i'm_ not so accepting of other people when what they do is shocking to me. and it takes effort on my part to _not_ cop a hitlerish attitude when something is as shocking to me as the genital mutilation.


This is a response to me.  It is, come on you know it is.  My artistic request to SYN = you putting SYN's artwork on display.  Comments about her piercings as not being hard care = you posting Hitler imagery and ranting about some dork mangling his cock and artistic oppression.

Like you say how you deal with the MRMARK's of the cyber-world is your call, she is _your_ child; however, I'm not a threat.  That Hitler thing was a direct response and rebuttal to what I posted.  You even included my post in yours as you tossed up a Hitler image and referenced it to an attempt to oppress SYN's tattoos and body piercings ...   denied or not.  So I'll say it again, SYN can handle her interactions here without mommy kicking everyone's ass or cleaning up her messes.  She's shown that she can kick ass on her own.  If not, than maybe she's not ready for something as risky as IM.  We are a kind of way out there crowd ... . Well, ReproBro is anyway.  And brother K ... he's just downright scary.   Freaky frightening people to be sure ...  



> Also it's embarrassing to me to invite _anyone_ to a place n then have my guest, as she is in a sense here, be treated badly or have to deal with trolls. nothing wrong with making a clear statement that i don't approve of members that are ignorant to one another here. she said it'd be like you were walking down the street n someone you didn't know came up to you and said "i hate your fucking guts" *(totally not = to MRMARK's lame assed comments)* for no reason. that is how she felt about what he was saying so she was more than mildly annoyed.


I don't see a guest membership status under SYN's AVI.  She's a member here same as me.  She's wants to be bold and edgy.  She will by her own actions invite criticisms in her attempts to be bold and edgy.  Goes with being who she has chosen to be.  You cannot endorse her desire to be like she is, invite her here, than jump everyone that has something to say about it.  You may want too, you may try to justify doing it, but ya gotta control that jump reflex cuz like every other thing in life ya just can't have it both ways.  Being out there on the edge _and_ having mommy hold her hand as she moves would make her a fraud.  Who wants to be a phony?  Time to burp the baby and let her walk on her own.

LW we all know that there are several law enforcement types around here.  Some we know about, while some are unrevealing about what they do.  It's well known that most all of these guys take men acting predacious with teen-age girls real personal when they see it.  I'm certain one of them would bury this dweeb down a deep dark hole if the dweeb had stepped over the line and shown a pattern of behavior that looked suspicious.  If an issue like that pops up ... pm one of these people and let the wheels of justice roll over the dweeb.  Think more tank treads than wheels.

He would not get near SYN ... true story.


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

Good post.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I mean, it's not just a coincidence that out of all kids emo's/goths try to commit suicide or do other dumb shit most.




it is important when your child is into anything that even remotely glorifies angst or the darker emotions in life to listen closely. if you look at even some of the artwork you will see a lot of things that are disturbing, especially the cutting trend.   

but can you site a source for this



> I mean, it's not just a coincidence that out of all kids emo's/goths try to commit suicide or do other dumb shit most.



 because everything i've read says it's not true.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This is a response to me. It is, come on you know it is. My artistic request to SYN = you putting SYN's artwork on display. Comments about her piercings as not being hard care = you posting Hitler imagery and ranting about some dork mangling his cock and artistic oppression.
> 
> Like you say how you deal with the MRMARK's of the cyber-world is your call, she is _your_ child; however, I'm not a threat. That Hitler thing was a direct response and rebuttal to what I posted. You even included my post in yours as you tossed up a Hitler image and referenced it to an attempt to oppress SYN's tattoos and body piercings ... denied or not. So I'll say it again, SYN can handle her interactions here without mommy kicking everyone's ass or cleaning up her messes. She's shown that she can kick ass on her own. If not, than maybe she's not ready for something as risky as IM. We are a kind of way out there crowd ... . Well, ReproBro is anyway.  And brother K ... he's just downright scary.   Freaky frightening people to be sure ...
> 
> ...







BoneCrusher said:


> We are a kind of way out there crowd ... . Well, ReproBro is anyway.  And brother K ... he's just downright scary.   Freaky frightening people to be sure ...






If I didn't have it tattooed on my arm, I would take this personally.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This is a response to me.  It is, come on you know it is.  My artistic request to SYN = you putting SYN's artwork on display.  Comments about her piercings as not being hard care = you posting Hitler imagery and ranting about some dork mangling his cock and artistic oppression.
> 
> Like you say how you deal with the MRMARK's of the cyber-world is your call, she is _your_ child; however, I'm not a threat.  That Hitler thing was a direct response and rebuttal to what I posted.  You even included my post in yours as you tossed up a Hitler image and referenced it to an attempt to oppress SYN's tattoos and body piercings ...   denied or not.  So I'll say it again, SYN can handle her interactions here without mommy kicking everyone's ass or cleaning up her messes.  She's shown that she can kick ass on her own.  If not, than maybe she's not ready for something as risky as IM.  We are a kind of way out there crowd ... . Well, ReproBro is anyway.  And brother K ... he's just downright scary.   Freaky frightening people to be sure ...
> 
> ...



it wasn't directed at you in any way. i've always considered you a friend and there was absolutely nothing in your post that i saw as less that friendly or took any offense to. there was nothing _to_ rebutt except now your insistance that i_ was_ rebutting  

and this guy got on Tesla's ass *over a month ago*, if i was policing anyone's interaction with her here i'd have said something *then*. you are insulting her and i with the mommy to the rescue bullshit at this point. like i said she has what about 200 posts here n i've read a fraction of them. i wasn't about to privately pm everyone to see if Tesla was the only one he was being an ass to. n if she felt bad enough to say something to me about it she was plenty upset cuz she usually doesn't. 

another female member here had problems with a male member here getting her home address and threatening to show up there. she still has no idea how he got it n she was scared shitless at the time. as far as i know dg806 is the only cop here and at 15 Tesla is still my responsibility. i'm not about to just step back n let a situation like this go unchecked cuz a bunch of people online i've never met assure me they will keep my kid safe. i taught Tesla, among other things, to trust her intuition. her intuition told her this guy needed to be brought to my attention, that what he was doing was creepy. sorry you disapprove of how i handled it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Being out there on the edge _and_ having mommy hold her hand as she moves would make her a fraud.  Who wants to be a phony?



so next time some guy gives her the creeps online n she feels he might be some nutjob she shouldn't tell me cuz it'd be better to be an edgy dead girl than a fraud? n the time some 30 something year old guy started posting on her forum that was for young teen girls she probably shouldn't have told me that either? nevermind that it was all underage girls discussing their sexuality, she should have handled it herself i guess.

we encourage our kids to come to us when something doesn't feel quite right then either ignore them or humiliate them when they do?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> but can you site a source for this (_wb: higher suicide attempts rates among emos)_


On the news incl. experts' views, anecdotal evidence and an investigation

Pages full of statistics incl. tons of references

Took me about 10 seconds to find those links on Google. First results. It's blatantly obvious. Depression, emo, suicide attempts, lack of attention, group behaviour... find the link.

Being emo ain't frigging healthy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This is a response to me.  It is, come on you know it is.



and yes *that* is but it wasn't in the post with the hitler pic where i said i get shocked at things n think wtf too. if you were trying to offend me in the original post you sucked at it cuz i still see nothing wrong with what you said. in the post with hitler i put what i was responding to that you said in bold which was simply

* You're creative.  Do something artistic that stuns people ...* 

that you can't accept that i wasn't giving you shit doesn't mean i was. i responded with more after you insisted i was rebutting what you said n added the other bs. 

now i'm giving you shit but it's more playful than ill willed.  just so you know.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> On the news incl. experts' views, anecdotal evidence and an investigation
> 
> Pages full of statistics incl. tons of references
> 
> ...




'Emo' culture exposed!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

The opposition to rock 'n' roll has a long history, probably started with the

 first hit. But it took THE BEATLES, especially John Lennon's ill-advised

Jesus comparison, to really crystallize the opposition. And leading the

 charge was David Noebel. The crusty old professor of the anti-rock

 school, Noebel was one of the few to inject something other than

 extensive knowledge of the Old Testament into his attacks on rock 'n' roll.

Starting in 1966 with his first book, RHYTHM RIOTS, AND REVOLUTION,

he utilized scholarly footnotes, Aristotle quotes, and elaborate 

pseudo-science in his battle against the backbeat. Virtually every 

anti-rock writer since owes him a heavy debt, directly or indirectly. 

Noebel sees rock music as a subversive Communist plot. He accuses 

the Soviets of using "an elaborate calculated scientific technique aimed 

at rendering a generation of American youth neurotic through 

nerve-jamming, mental deterioration, and retardation". The method is the 

widespread broadcasting of music with a steady, primitive beat 

synchronized with the body's natural rhythms literally hypnotizes the 

unsuspecting listener. Rock 'n' roll, with a voodoo inspired "jungle beat", 

fits the bill. He writes "THE BEATLES, or THE MINDBENDERS, for 

example, need only mass hypnotize thousands of American youth, 

condition their emotions through the beat of the 'music' and then have 

someone give the word for riot and revolt...If the following scientific 

program is not exposed, degenerated Americans will indeed raise the 

Communist flag over their own nation".  
​


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, so I provide facts, news broadcasts, experts' opinions, statistics, anecdotal evidence and the creme de la creme statistics. You come up with some links saying all that anti-emo stuff is over the top and overrated. *attachment*

I feel kind of silly for even having to back this up with anything at all. It's like having to prove jocks are generally good at sports.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

if you want reliable information on suicide you can look at national statistics,  get information from the american association of suicidology etc. instead of relying on some media kneejerk reaction to some music subculture. 

yes some emo kids cut themselves but when we ran into a problem with a girl we know doing it a professional mental health specialist told us to ignore the girl's cutting. that she was doing it for attention and that the best thing was to not reward it with attention. she was trying to manipulate more time and attention from friends and people who were being caring and compassionate were feeling trapped in a relationship they really didn't want. the professional was absolutely convinced there was no risk of suicide and he was right. when this girl was deprived of the attention she got from cutting she stopped. 

also in kids that do cut, cutting is seen by professionals as a method of _avoiding_ suicide. it is a release valve for emotions a person can't handle. like letting some of the pressure out of a pressure cooker.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Ok, so I provide facts, news broadcasts, experts' opinions, statistics, anecdotal evidence and the creme de la creme statistics. You come up with some links saying all that anti-emo stuff is over the top and overrated. *attachment*
> 
> I feel kind of silly for even having to back this up with anything at all. It's like having to prove jocks are generally good at sports.




sorry but the agencies that do actual research and deal with suicide and the prevention of suicide do not support the media. i prefer to trust the experts. and what you provided was from utah where there are less emo and goth kids than there are in most places and the other thing actually said heavy metal fans draw more fans that are suicidal.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if you want reliable information on suicide you can look at national statistics,  get information from the american association of suicidology etc. instead of relying on some media kneejerk reaction to some music subculture.


How on earth do you think you could get more than an educated guess on the subject of attempts of suicide? It's not like every emo that cuts himself is going to report it. Even more so, usually it's... ---->



> yes some emo kids cut themselves but when we ran into a problem with a girl we know doing it a professional mental health specialist told us to ignore the girl's cutting. that she was doing it for attention and that the best thing was to not reward it with attention. she was trying to manipulate more time and attention from friends and people who were being caring and compassionate were feeling trapped in a relationship they really didn't want. the professional was absolutely convinced there was no risk of suicide and he was right. when this girl was deprived of the attention she got from cutting she stopped.


... just a crave for attention.  Just like I said. Attempts of suicide, need for attention. Doesn't sound healthy to me. 



> also in kids that do cut, cutting is seen by professionals as a method of _avoiding_ suicide. it is a release valve for *emotions a person can't handle*. like letting some of the pressure out of a pressure cooker.


Definitely. And that's not a good thing.

So you agree being emo is not a good thing then?

Added note: heavy metal fans/ goths / emos w/e. Same story.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 16, 2007)

Does either Tesla or mrmark realize there's a 6 page thread about them?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

It's about emos now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> How on earth do you think you could get more than an educated guess on the subject of attempts of suicide? It's not like every emo that cuts himself is going to report it. Even more so, usually it's... ---->
> 
> 
> ... just a crave for attention.  Just like I said. Attempts of suicide, need for attention. Doesn't sound healthy to me.
> ...



no, i'm saying an emo kid is at no greater risk of suicide or doing stupid shit than any other kid. there are a lot of happy emo kids. being an abused child isn't healthy or the child of a drug addict or a drunk. being mentally ill isn't healthy. all kids that are drawn to emo or goth or rock or metal are not jumping on a trainride to death n destruction and i think it's just as stupid to assume they are as it was for the parents who thought rock n roll was the devil's music to vilify it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd classify slicing one's wrists open with a razor to get some attention as unhealthy. No, in fact I'd call those kids f*cking mental.

Of course it's not _all _of them. 

Anyway, I'm off to bed. It's 3AM here and neither of us is going to change his view on this.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> it wasn't directed at you in any way. i've always considered you a friend and there was absolutely nothing in your post that i saw as less that friendly or took any offense to. there was nothing _to_ rebutt except now your insistance that i_ was_ rebutting  *(you included my post in yours and addressed the only two points I made directly ... deny it all day long )*
> 
> and this guy got on Tesla's ass *over a month ago*, if i was policing anyone's interaction with her here i'd have said something *then*. you are insulting her and i with the mommy to the rescue bullshit at this point *(Nah I'm not insulting either one of you LW and you know it.  I've never insulted you and wouldn't.)*. like i said she has what about 200 posts here n i've read a fraction of them. i wasn't about to privately pm everyone to see if Tesla was the only one he was being an ass to *(when ever I sort out whether someone deserves to get the horns I just read their posts.  Back when rich46yo was being a total ass it was how I decided to jump his case)*. n if she felt bad enough to say something to me about it she was plenty upset cuz she usually doesn't.
> 
> another female member here had problems with a male member here getting her home address and threatening to show up there. she still has no idea how he got it n she was scared shitless at the time. as far as i know dg806 is the only cop here and at 15 Tesla is still my responsibility. i'm not about to just step back n let a situation like this go unchecked cuz a bunch of people online i've never met assure me they will keep my kid safe. i taught Tesla, among other things, to trust her intuition. her intuition told her this guy needed to be brought to my attention, that what he was doing was creepy. sorry you disapprove of how i handled it.



You twisted what I said into something else, then you objected to your version of what I said .  What right would I have to critique or "approve of" your methods of maintaining a secure environment for your daughter?  I don't and I didn't.  For you to twist what I said around into that is just you trying to hold your ground on one of the issues some of us are talking about in this thread.  Either you don't get my point LW, or you do get it and want to dispose of the concept.     Which one is it?

Now about the stalker types.

I never said, implied, or in any remote way suggested that you should _"step back n let a situation like this go unchecked cuz a bunch of people online i've never met assure me they will keep my kid safe"._  That was all you doing your twist and shout thing again.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> no, i'm saying *an emo kid is at no greater risk of suicide or doing stupid shit than any other kid.* there are a lot of happy emo kids. being an abused child isn't healthy or the child of a drug addict or a drunk. being mentally ill isn't healthy. all kids that are drawn to emo or goth or rock or metal are not jumping on a trainride to death n destruction and i think it's just as stupid to assume they are as it was for the parents who thought rock n roll was the devil's music to vilify it.



That really is subjective, but being emo and having *emo*tional problems go hand in hand.  To argue against it shows extreme favoritism.  Which I can understand coming from you.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> danny was right that they all stop being emo when they grow up. I don't think it's necessarily stupid either, but I do think you're not giving the negative side of it enough credit. I used to think it was just a thing too, no different from skaters or jocks. I know a ton of emo's/goths/metal-heads and I've learned that 9 out of 10 are not into all that shit because they actually like it. Generally they're emo because they're unable to socialize properly, resulting in a serious lack of social attention. Most of them are very insecure. I know at least 15 people that are now giving up their goth crap, they even admit it now that they are more sure of themselves.
> 
> I mean, it's not just a coincidence that out of all kids emo's/goths try to commit suicide or do other dumb shit most.



I am prolly most impressed with Witch at this point from this single post.

What goths and such are proud of are the very same things they are frowned upon.  Nobody understands it and its supposed to be that way.  Not to make a blatant speculation, but if everyone understood why emo..s are they way they are, emo..s would evolve into something ELSE.  Its the oddity that makes them who they are.

Ill also completly agree with Witch about most kids that are emo..s are that way cuz they have no friends.  I mean, they are the only group that will accept ANYONE!  Well, them and fat people.  All you gotta do is look depressed, dress oddly, and BAM, youre one of them.  Not really creative...

Ill also go out on a limb and say that if some emo..s had a chance to hang with the "cool" crowd and really be befriended, theyd drop all that makeup and pick up a cheerleading outfit or a football.

Anyone can be whatever they want..but to not even consider this being an unhealthy route, is like considering that its ok for a 30year old man to fuck a 17 year old girl.  These 30yr olds really think what they are doing is fine and shouldnt be punishable.  They BELIEVE it.  They need help.

Yes, I made an odd comparison, but the point is clear.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That really is subjective, but being emo and having *emo*tional problems go hand in hand.  To argue against it shows extreme favoritism.  Which I can understand coming from you.



i hear what you're saying but having been an emotional teen wayyyyy before emo was invented i think _all_ kids can have these problems and many do. it's not exclusive to any particular scene it can be anywhere. being a teen and experiencing some sort of emotional problems go hand in hand pretty much. emo kids are not more depressed or less depressed than other kids from what i've seen in my own life and from what Tesla has shared of her experiences.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You twisted what I said into something else, then you objected to your version of what I said .  What right would I have to critique or "approve of" your methods of maintaining a secure environment for your daughter?  I don't and I didn't.  For you to twist what I said around into that is just you trying to hold your ground on one of the issues some of us are talking about in this thread.  Either you don't get my point LW, or you do get it and want to dispose of the concept.     Which one is it?
> 
> Now about the stalker types.
> 
> I never said, implied, or in any remote way suggested that you should _"step back n let a situation like this go unchecked cuz a bunch of people online i've never met assure me they will keep my kid safe"._  That was all you doing your twist and shout thing again.



after the point of "and to address this whole thread" i wasn't speaking to you at all i only aimed the i have no clue what the emo hardcore thing is n the art thing at you 

delude yourself all you want. 

and you said she's a big girl she can handle stuff by herself, mommy shouldn't hold her hand here... that i'm following her around "cleaning up her messes"  how does that *not* imply that i shouldn't have stepped in with mrmark?

n furthermore mr i know you were rebutting me  when she joined here you were one of the guys on the these people are really nice n will never give you a hard time list.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Added note: heavy metal fans...Same story.



I move this is stricken from the list.

Im a heavy metal fan, and most of my friends are, and i guarantee you we're some of the most socially well adjusted, happy, laid back people ever shot out of a vagina.

We just like a bit of heavy guitars, yo'.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> not even consider this being an unhealthy route...




anything can be an unhealthy route. it doesn't mean it is with every child or every emo or goth. some of them are potential suicides and serial killers some atheist are some christians are. dieting can become anorexia, bodybuilding can become body dysmorphic disorder.

you just need to pay attention. you also need to let your children be who they are tho once you see they are healthy and you can trust their judgement. some emo kids are a mess but some aren't some have no friends and some have great friends. i think it's a mistake to say this kid is emo so they are obviously deeply troubled, prone to suicide and have no friends. it's ridiculous.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

Goth Youths Prone to Suicide Attempts and Self-Mutilation - CME Teaching Brief® - MedPage Today

vanity found this article on a study of suicide in the goth culture. hopefully no parent thinks they don't need to take a look at what their kids gravitate toward n find out why. sometimes where there is smoke there is fire but there might just be a healthy kid that likes something different too. get involved, find out. don't assume.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2007)

Check the horse...I think its dead.

I am putting down my bat.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> after the point of "and to address this whole thread" i wasn't speaking to you at all i only aimed the i have no clue what the emo hardcore thing is n the art thing at you
> 
> * delude yourself all you want.   ...
> *
> ...


Lol ... I'm giving you a hard time not SYN


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2007)

This is one of the oddest threads on IM.  Something so clear is yet so blurry.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 16, 2007)

LW, you seemingly allow/encourage your daughter to verbalize herself and act out as an adult and yet you feel the need to revert to the overly protective momma role when a few very minor comments are made.

You say your daughter can handle herself and then imply guys like "whatever his name is" is a possible danger because he came back and made another comment a month later. I'm sorry but again, I certainly don't see anything threatening by what he said. 

For you to over react to this minor incident tells me that you're a protective mother and your daughter isn't as hardcore as she/you portray her to be. All of which is fine but stop acting that way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... I'm giving you a hard time not SYN



the fact is if i try to fight her battles i'm in for an ass kicking myself. from her. so by the time she _does_ tell me she has an issue i know she feels pretty bad. n i swear on both my kid's lives i wasn't addressing you with the mutilation or hitler stuff. hitler came to mind cuz someone recently posted a emo hitler pic. n c'mon i'm a mom. if there's a chance to show off her art i'm going to


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

largepkg said:


> LW, you seemingly allow/encourage your daughter to verbalize herself and act out as an adult and yet you feel the need to revert to the overly protective momma role when a few very minor comments are made.
> 
> You say your daughter can handle herself and then imply guys like "whatever his name is" is a possible danger because he came back and made another comment a month later. I'm sorry but again, I certainly don't see anything threatening by what he said.
> 
> For you to over react to this minor incident tells me that you're a protective mother and your daughter isn't as hardcore as she/you portray her to be. All of which is fine but stop acting that way.




if he said that shit to anyone here i'd be pissed but more so tess, myself, shae, jodi... in other words females. a guy being ignorant to females seems creepy.

n read the whole thread. he said ignorant shit to her over a month ago n i never said a word till now.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if he said that shit to anyone here i'd be pissed but more so tess, myself, shae, jodi... in other words females. a guy being ignorant to females seems creepy.
> 
> n read the whole thread. he said ignorant shit to her over a month ago n i never said a word till now.



I read the thread and you said that you only said something because Tess came to you in what I assume was an emotional situation???

Again, this to me would be the protective momma coming out but probably not warranted.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

largepkg said:


> I read the thread and you said that you only said something because Tess came to you in what I assume was an emotional situation???
> 
> Again, this to me would be the protective momma coming out but probably not warranted.




well i guess i must be jodi's momma too cuz i attempted to rip foreman a new asshole for what he did to her.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 16, 2007)

You're changing the issue at hand. I'm not even criticizing you for being protective, I actually applaud it. 

Foreman was/is a douche bag and Jodi doesn't need anyone to protect her either.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *largepkg*
> I read the thread and you said that you only said something because Tess came to you in what I assume was an emotional situation???
> 
> Again, this to me would be the *protective momma *coming out but probably not warranted



a hot protective momma.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

***Newsflash***

Being emo IS all about being an outcast, having a hard time dealing with social situations, being depressed, etc.....

What the fuck is even being argued here!!?!?


READ: Wikipedia - Emo




> *Personality*
> 
> When referring to a person's personality and attitude, most definitions of _emo_ hold that an emo person is emotionally candid, sensitive, shy, introverted, glum, and quiet.[7] Emo personality is also often connected with writing poetry that addresses confusion, depression, loneliness, and anger, all resulting from the world's inability to understand the author. Emo poetry uses a combination of any of: a highly emotional tone; stream of consciousness writing; a simple (_ABAB_) or nonexistent rhyme scheme; references to the flesh, especially the heart; heavy use of dark or depressing adjectives; and concern over the mutability of time, love, or both. Themes such as _life is pain_ are common.[10]
> 
> ...




Biggest crock of shit I have ever seen in my life.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo_(slang)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo_(slang)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

largepkg said:


> LW, you seemingly allow/encourage your daughter to verbalize herself and act out as an adult and yet you feel the need to revert to the overly protective momma role when a few very minor comments are made.
> 
> You say your daughter can handle herself and then imply guys like "whatever his name is" is a possible danger because he came back and made another comment a month later. I'm sorry but again, I certainly don't see anything threatening by what he said.
> 
> For you to over react to this minor incident tells me that you're a protective mother and your daughter isn't as hardcore as she/you portray her to be. All of which is fine but stop acting that way.





largepkg said:


> You're changing the issue at hand. I'm not even criticizing you for being protective, I actually applaud it.
> 
> Foreman was/is a douche bag and Jodi doesn't need anyone to protect her either.



i never said he threatened her i said he was giving her the creeps. n i never said Tesla was hardcore she said that n i said maybe she meant hardcore emo but i had no clue. 

n no jodi certainly doesn't need my help defending herself but she did appreciate someone that got along with foreman giving him shit for his behavior at the time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ***Newsflash***
> 
> Being emo IS all about being an outcast, having a hard time dealing with social situations, being depressed, etc.....
> 
> ...




 did you even read that? 



ReproMan said:


> The backlash against emo has become so prevalent that it may itself have become a cliché: one commentator notes that "hating emo kids these days is as hackneyed as emo itself."



do the same thing with rock, metal etc n see if one totally defines who you are. that's the argument. people cannot be that easily defined. you need to take the individual into account not just the tag.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> did you even read that?
> 
> 
> 
> do the same thing with rock, metal etc n see if one totally defines who you are. that's the argument. people cannot be that easily defined. you need to take the individual into account not just the tag.



The crock of shit is that we are all PEOPLE!!!! FUCK LABELS!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

yayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ***Newsflash***
> 
> Being emo IS all about being an outcast, having a hard time dealing with social situations, being depressed, etc.....
> 
> ...



There are several arguments going on here.  Of course LW started them all ... by  and  on everyone.  She's outta control ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The crock of shit is that we are all PEOPLE!!!! FUCK LABELS!!!


Fuck that I like labels.  Helps me sort out who's trickin' and who's pimpin' ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> There are several arguments going on here.  Of course LW started them all ... by  and  on everyone.  She's outta control ...




I think that's why my post appeared to not make sense, I was trying to cover all of them and my brain exploded in the process. I need a bong rip....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> There are several arguments going on here.  Of course LW started them all ... by  and  on everyone.  She's outta control ...



 i'm just trying to keep myself amused while i wait out this freaking summer cold.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread sucks.

Can we argue about something else now?


----------



## mrmark (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread was brought to my attention because of this PM I received:





Here are a few of the comments made by LW aimed at me...



Little Wing said:


> .... last i knew we were weeding out the assholes around here.





Little Wing said:


> ... yea he deserves a denutting.





Little Wing said:


> ... date rapist? mr. rohypnol? i bet he has a few serious issues.





Little Wing said:


> ... i could "help" mrmark by pointing out what a cocklick he is....



I understand that she is your daughter but the reason I made the now deleted comments (whereas your more aggressive and derogatory comments are still here in a thread dedicated to my apparent harassment) is that this is a fitness board with the option of posting photos to allow others to comment. As my comments were (see 1st page) negative but not rude your response is inappropriate. Furthermore I question as to whether these sort of photos should be posted on a fitness board when they are not connected with fitness. 

The thing that alarms me the most is the example you are setting for your daughter. The language you use is infantile and extreme and I hope you have not taught her that this is the way to deal with criticism.

Please feel free to comment if you want to discuss this further but I would  hope as a parent you could do this without resorting to obscene language as there are many people on this board who do not appreciate your tone.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2007)

mrmark said:


> This thread was brought to my attention because of this PM I received:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you looked in most peoples galleries? 


> The thing that alarms me the most is the example you are setting for your daughter. The language you use is infantile and extreme and I hope you have not taught her that this is the way to deal with criticism.
> 
> Please feel free to comment if you want to discuss this further but I would  hope as a parent you could do this without resorting to obscene language as there are many people on this board who do not appreciate your tone.


you just need to STFU.  you attack anyone's family expect retaliation.  Were your comments that bad? no.  But they were not needed.

Who are you to judge how someone raises there kid.  Just mind your own fucking business.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

mrmark said:


> This thread was brought to my attention because of this PM I received:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				mrmark said:
			
		

> Little Wing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this was my response in the pm.... 

SYN is my daughter. she is a 15 year old girl that has spent her life being the one to defend the kids that get picked on even when at times it's given her grief to do it. i really don't understand why you would go into her gallery and post 4 comments that tend to do nothing but erode her self esteem. "ewwww" "not nice piercings" " not a good angle for you" etc. wtf? that's ignorant. this is not one of those rate me on a scale of one to ten sites and she didn't post her pics to be ridiculed or told what you prefer. she just wanted people here to know who they were talking to. 

she's a really nice person and not as tough as she tries to be. she said your comments were like someone coming up to her on the street n saying "i hate your fucking guts" for no reason. she didn't even say anything to me the first times you did it but then she saw you had come back a month later just to add one more shitty comment. if you were trying to hurt her good job. you're an asshole.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

mrmark said:


> This thread was brought to my attention because of this PM I received:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



people post their kids pics, pets pics, pictures of their wives, vacations, their wedding. i've been here over 3 years you have barely got your feet wet. my comments to you stand because they are in reference to you being an ignorant cocklick to my kid. and as the parent of a young girl i think one of the most important things i need to teach her is how to spot and avoid a person like you.

if you were feeling like maybe those pics weren't appropriate for a forum etc you could have said it without being deliberately hurtful. you intended to hurt a 15 yr old girl. you're an ass.



also, as a parent, i don't know who you are, i don't know how old you are and this thread was to find out if you were leaving ignorant comments for others or if your attention was focused solely on my daughter. seeings how you haven't looked at enough other galleries to realize just how many non bodybuilding pics there are in people's galleries maybe that concern was not unwarranted.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im a heavy metal fan, and most of my friends are, and i guarantee you we're some of the most socially well adjusted, happy, laid back people ever shot out of a vagina.


I'm talking about the guys totally in black here with studs all over them. Not just listening to the music, but actually adhering to the stereotype (like emo's and goths). 

I listen to (heavy) metal myself. 



AKIRA said:


> Check the horse...I think its dead.
> 
> I am putting down my bat.


I gotta remember that line.



BoneCrusher said:


> Fuck that I like labels.  Helps me sort out who's trickin' and who's pimpin' ...


And that one.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm talking about the guys totally in black here with studs all over them. Not just listening to the music, but actually adhering to the stereotype (like emo's and goths).
> 
> I listen to (heavy) metal myself.



Yeah, i didnt expect you to say anything as stupid as "heavy metal = suicide" 

I do hate it when people think just because they like metal they have to have the whole look aswell. Like the piercings, really long hair, everything in leather, covered in tattoos, crazy facial hair, ALWAYS wearing nothing but black or band shirts...

Sure, do it if you want, but metal is a genre not a fashion. I could wear a pink nightie and shower cap and still be one metal motherfucker.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i didnt expect you to say anything as stupid as "heavy metal = suicide"
> 
> I do hate it when people think just because they like metal they have to have the whole look aswell. Like the *piercings, really long hair, everything in leather, covered in tattoos, crazy facial hair, ALWAYS wearing nothing but black or band shirts...*
> 
> Sure, do it if you want, but metal is a genre not a fashion. I could wear a pink nightie and shower cap and still be one metal motherfucker.



you mean Judas Priest 







YouTube Video









  some of today's metal bands cut their teeth on these guys.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> you mean Judas Priest
> 
> some of today's metal bands cut their teeth on these guys.



Yeah, i was brought up on them and many other metal bands too, because my Dad has always been into them.

They are an awesome band, but the criteria for liking them or any other metal band is to enjoy the music, not play dress up so you can look like them...

With the recent popularity of masked bands such as Slipknot, Mushroomhead, Lordi, Gwar...etc, im surprised that people havent been dressing up as them in everyday clothing too.

People are far too desperate to fit into a social niche. ANY niche will do, as long as they belong to SOMETHING. It all seems a bit fucking cultish to me...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i was brought up on them and many other metal bands too, because my Dad has always been into them.
> 
> They are an awesome band, but the criteria for liking them or any other metal band is to enjoy the music, not play dress up so you can look like them...
> 
> ...



i think sometimes people just think a look is cool so they emulate it with the clothes too. with something like leather n studs a little goes a long way today. a couple accessories with an otherwise normal jeans n t wouldn't look too bad but i'd be wary of someone totally decked out that was taking it seriously not just having fun. i'd think they were interesting for sure tho too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video



I can play all of that except the solos. Im more of a rhythm guitarist. Good song though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i think sometimes people just think a look is cool so they emulate it with the clothes too. with something like leather n studs a little goes a long way today. a couple accessories with an otherwise normal jeans n t wouldn't look too bad but i'd be wary of someone totally decked out that was taking it seriously not just having fun. i'd think they were interesting for sure tho too.



I wear a band shirt occasionally, and i wear black now and again, but no more than usual wearage of other clothes. Its just when people take the emulation too far and start to care TOO much about fashion that it just gets annoying.

Walk into any club frequented by emos and they all look exactly the same. I find myself wondering whether im talking to seven different people under the illusion that im talking to the same person.

If everybody is emulating the same style and fashion, HOW is that even personal expression any more? It isnt - it is conforming to ideals that are not your own, for the purpose of identifying yourself to a particular movement and its members. It is a UNIFORM. That is cultish.

Its like a police line up of asian people: I'm sorry but 80% of the time i just cant tell the fucking difference.


----------



## SYN (Jun 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> SYN, you're not hard core.  You're just different.  More piercings won't get you that coveted hard core status either.  More piercings will just make you more different.  Honestly?  Nobody really cares about tats or piercings as a flavor of being different anymore.  It's been done so many times in so many ways that this flavor of different isn't even going to get you a 2 on the 10 point whoa shit look at that meter.
> 
> Yeah I know you do it to express yourself.  I know you do it because you like it and it's all about you choosing to be you.  Been there done that ... I get it.  Still, it's not hard core.
> 
> ...



i am quite hardcore, and not just because my face is peirced and i wear a lot of baggy guys jeans.   I read, i write excessivly, i know a lot about the music industry, i draw, i write poetry. there are tons of things i do.  if i wasn't hardcore i wouldn't be so well accepted in that scene as i am.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it might bug me if one of my kids dressed all in black or some other trend. Luckily they don't, summer in Maine + black = ready for the funny farm.


----------



## SYN (Jun 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Great quote.
> 
> True, Quality over quantity any day.



i agree with that aswell but the way akira's talking makes it sound like he's going for quantity instead of quality.  hardcore kids look for quality over quantity as well. but we are also looking for quality of heart and not just physical perfection.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

SYN said:


> i am quite hardcore, and not just because my face is peirced and i wear a lot of baggy guys jeans.   I read, i write excessivly, i know a lot about the music industry, i draw, i write poetry. there are tons of things i do.  if i wasn't hardcore i wouldn't be so well accepted in that scene as i am.




is there hardcore hardcore n hardcore emo? i saw hardcore dancing n it was guys looking like they were fighting invisible demons or something.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2007)

SYN said:


> i am quite hardcore, and not just because my face is peirced and i wear a lot of baggy guys jeans.   I read, i write excessivly, i know a lot about the music industry, i draw, i write poetry. there are tons of things i do.  if i wasn't hardcore i wouldn't be so well accepted in that scene as i am.



Not to piss on your parade, but if you say "I'm hardcore", you're not.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I can play all of that except the solos. Im more of a rhythm guitarist. Good song though.




that's an incredible talent. stick with it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

How to Be Hardcore - wikiHow 

How to Attract Hardcore Skater Guys - wikiHow 

there's a bunch of them. i think hardcore has different definitions.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Have you looked in most peoples galleries?
> you just need to STFU. you attack anyone's family expect retaliation. Were your comments that bad? no. But they were not needed.
> 
> Who are you to judge how someone raises there kid.  Just mind your own fucking business.






Little Wing said:


> people post their kids pics, pets pics, pictures of their wives, vacations, their wedding. i've been here over 3 years you have barely got your feet wet. my comments to you stand because they are in reference to you being an ignorant cocklick to my kid. and as the parent of a young girl i think one of the most important things i need to teach her is how to spot and avoid a person like you.
> 
> if you were feeling like maybe those pics weren't appropriate for a forum etc you could have said it without being deliberately hurtful. you intended to hurt a 15 yr old girl. you're an ass.
> 
> ...




 Are you kidding?!?! This thread is full of so much hypocrisy it makes me sick. This stemmed from 4 little seemingly harmless comments and turned into an entire thread bashing someone, and you're gonna throw stones without even letting the guy defend himself...

You don't know his original intentions, and you apparently don't want to hear them.. You've slowly turned a few little words into way more than they ever were, and because you have a higher post count it's ok for you to do EXACTLY what you say he did?!?!?!

This is fucking bullshit...

Fuck this shit.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

There is obviously more than meets the eye to this going on in the LW household and MrMark has taken the brunt of it. Very disappointing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Are you kidding?!?! This thread is full of so much hypocrisy it makes me sick. This stemmed from 4 little seemingly harmless comments and turned into an entire thread bashing someone, and you're gonna throw stones without even letting the guy defend himself...
> 
> You don't know his original intentions, and you apparently don't want to hear them.. You've slowly turned a few little words into way more than they ever were, and because you have a higher post count it's ok for you to do EXACTLY what you say he did?!?!?!
> 
> ...



no, i didn't throw verbal stones at his kid. i didn't intentionally set out to hurt the feelings of a member here that had never spoken to me in any way negative or otherwise for no reason. what would be the intention behind his 4 innocent comments? to fuck with my kid n it is total bullshit to see it otherwise. he doesn't feel like her pics belong here? too friggin bad for him. he should have kept his pie hole shut. but no he made 4 separate comments, all negative with the intention of  well, what do you think his intentions were? it seems obvious they weren't good but the bully should get to kick sand in someones face n she should just suck it up n her mom should just ignore it? he had some negative karma coming his way n he knows it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> There is obviously more than meets the eye to this going on in the LW household and MrMark has taken the brunt of it. Very disappointing.



if he was standing outside my house insulting my child do you suggest i cower inside and not respond? or tell the little creep to get lost? 

if he walked up to you on the street n made insulting remarks what would your opinion of him be? of his intentions? of his mental state? 

he is simply reaping what he sowed.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> no, i didn't throw verbal stones at his kid. i didn't intentionally set out to hurt the feelings of a member here that had never spoken to me in any way negative or otherwise for no reason. what would be the intention behind his 4 innocent comments? to fuck with my kid n it is total bullshit to see it otherwise. he doesn't feel like her pics belong here? too friggin bad for him. he should have kept his pie hole shut. but no he made 4 separate comments, all negative with the intention of  well, what do you think his intentions were? it seems obvious they weren't good but the bully should get to kick sand in someones face n she should just suck it up n her mom should just ignore it? he had some negative karma coming his way n he knows it.



You're daughter kicked him in the face already with her comments. She handled it already.. But no, that's not enough. Now he needs "public humiliation" on top of it. You've used every derogatory comment you can think of to describe him, called him EVERY name in the book and now you're gonna ignore his offer to discuss it. Why? Because you're in too deep now arguing with other members to turn back. I think it's perfectly normal for mama bear to protect her cubs, but you are just flat out in the wrong by allowing this thread to get to page 6 of bashing Mrmark. 

Sorry, but you have set a horrible precedent for your daughter.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> There is obviously more than meets the eye to this going on in the LW household and MrMark has taken the brunt of it. Very disappointing.



i think everything here meets the eye. he made a hobby of insulting my kid n it pissed me off.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

I just want to take this opportunity to tell all of you that I love you.   

Now that I got that out of the way...

Back in high school I remember there was no "emo" class of students.  I'm not sure anyone had even heard of them.  We had every other cliché click of people, preps, jocks, goths, punk rockers, skaters, nerds, loners, stoners, and there were some mixes.

One thing I do remember is my friends and I didn't really fit into any of the categories.  Looking at the way this "emo" is now, it's obviously a branched off subsidiary of the goth kids just a bit less make up and a lot more angst.  The reason that's sort of sad is 'cause my friends and I wouldn't associate with the goths even though they listened to the same music as us (metal).  We were the muscular tattooed t-shirt and jeans guys full of piss and vinegar almost as if we were the bastard kids of a biker bar orgy or something  

I guess the reason I'm even saying all this is 'cause we always looked at the goth kids and laughed at their rediculous makeup and made fun of them... the pansy poetry garbage and wearing all black saying they're non-conformists even though they all looked alike.  So really it's funny to think that now there's a group that's even more seeded with angst and pansy poetry woah is me little wusses hahaha.

Sad.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if he was standing outside my house insulting my child do you suggest i cower inside and not respond? or tell the little creep to get lost?
> 
> if he walked up to you on the street n made insulting remarks what would your opinion of him be? of his intentions? of his mental state?
> 
> he is simply reaping what he sowed.





You know that's far fetched... Everyone here does, and I'm not going to even respond to it.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh and one of the reasons I liked this forum when I first started posting here is because there seemed to be a good comradery between everyone.  Unified here under the purpose of being/getting fit was a good environment.

Regardless of who's right and who's wrong it's threads like this that break down a good community and burn bridges.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Regardless of who's right and who's wrong it's threads like this that break down a good community and burn bridges.



Agreed.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

One more thing, then I'm done.

On any other forum that I frequent this thread would have been closed IMMEDIATELY after conception. This thread was started with the sole purpose of bashing another member, retaliatory or not, and is an outrage IMO. For you to still be here acting your daughters age calling names 6 pages later in a thread that shouldn't have even been allowed to go on, really disappoints me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You're daughter kicked him in the face already with her comments. She handled it already.. But no, that's not enough. Now he needs "public humiliation" on top of it. You've used every derogatory comment you can think of to describe him, called him EVERY name in the book and now you're gonna ignore his offer to discuss it. Why? Because you're in too deep now arguing with other members to turn back. I think it's perfectly normal for mama bear to protect her cubs, but you are just flat out in the wrong by allowing this thread to get to page 6 of bashing Mrmark.
> 
> Sorry, but you have set a horrible precedent for your daughter.



i said what i needed to say by the end of page one. his excuses for sniping at her in her gallery are bs. n like i said i wanted to know if he had singled her out for his "helpful" put downs. apparently he did. 

i was content this morning to let this turn into a metal thread or something. i made my point a long time ago. and yes she kicked him in the face with her comments.... over a month ago but he made a reappearance with the same old putting her down shit. she took enough of his crap already 

n i'm not going to let his actions fester in the dark unchecked. i dragged them into the light n dealt with them. when you have kids tell me what you will do to keep them from having to deal with *ongoing* bullshit from someone like mrmark. i ended it efficently in a thread that gave other people the opportunity to come forward if he was doing the same thing to them. *after *letting it slide for over a month hoping he'd find other ways to amuse himself. he didn't.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> One more thing, then I'm done.
> 
> On any other forum that I frequent this thread would have been closed IMMEDIATELY after conception. This thread was started with the sole purpose of bashing another member, retaliatory or not, and is an outrage IMO. For you to still be here acting your daughters age calling names 6 pages later in a thread that shouldn't have even been allowed to go on, really disappoints me.



That is it. I am making a thread about you


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> *Oh and one of the reasons I liked this forum when I first started posting here is because there seemed to be a good comradery between everyone.  Unified here under the purpose of being/getting fit was a good environment.*
> 
> Regardless of who's right and who's wrong it's threads like this that break down a good community and burn bridges.




exactly. and i'd like to keep it that way but don't see how we can if it's okay to go into someone's gallery n crap on them about how they look and then have other members defend the person doing it. there's no reason to go out of your way to purposefully be rotten to other members. he did, he kept doing it, and now he won't. 

so please

metal anyone?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is it. I am making a thread about you



If it will make this thread die, I'm all for it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Oh and one of the reasons I liked this forum when I first started posting here is because there seemed to be a good comradery between everyone.  Unified here under the purpose of being/getting fit was a good environment.
> 
> Regardless of who's right and who's wrong it's threads like this that break down a good community and burn bridges.



Yes, because no one should ever have someone disagree with them or speak to them in any way other that peachy-keen nifty way.

And that's just one of the many reasons that our society is getting to be so fucked up.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i dragged them into the light n dealt with them.




Which was 100% wrong. You should have brought them to a mods attention, had warnings or infractions issued and moved on. That's why the system is in place. 

Basically this thread is a message to all newer members: "Fuck with the vets and you get bashed." I don't see too many new members diggin that policy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Which was 100% wrong. You should have brought them to a mods attention, had warnings or infractions issued and moved on. That's why the system is in place.
> 
> Basically this thread is a message to all newer members: "Fuck with the vets and you get bashed." I don't see too many new members diggin that policy.




vets that are ignorant to newbs will get in trouble just as fast.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> that's an incredible talent. stick with it.



Album coming early 2008 \m/


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yes, because no one should ever have someone disagree with them or speak to them in any way other that peachy-keen nifty way.
> 
> And that's just one of the many reasons that our society is getting to be so fucked up.



Are you saying that in letting verbal wars like this rage we're just keeping things real?  I'm just saying it's unnecessary.  There's a place for it and I don't think it's here.

There's nothing wrong with thinking we all need to be more forgiving and try to get along.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is it. I am making a thread about you



Can I have one too??


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Album coming early 2008 \m/






there were some guitar threads here a while ago. some people even posted audio links.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You're daughter kicked him in the face already with her comments. She handled it already.. But no, that's not enough. Now he needs "public humiliation" on top of it. You've used every derogatory comment you can think of to describe him, called him EVERY name in the book and now you're gonna ignore his offer to discuss it. Why? Because you're in too deep now arguing with other members to turn back. I think it's perfectly normal for mama bear to protect her cubs, but you are just flat out in the wrong by allowing this thread to get to page 6 of bashing Mrmark.
> 
> Sorry, but you have set a horrible precedent for your daughter.




Spot on Brother!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You're daughter kicked him in the face already with her comments. She handled it already.. But no, that's not enough. Now he needs "public humiliation" on top of it. You've used every derogatory comment you can think of to describe him, called him EVERY name in the book and now you're gonna ignore his offer to discuss it. Why? Because you're in too deep now arguing with other members to turn back. I think it's perfectly normal for mama bear to protect her cubs, but *you are just flat out in the wrong by allowing this thread to get to page 6* of bashing Mrmark.
> 
> Sorry, but you have set a horrible precedent for your daughter.







largepkg said:


> Spot on Brother!



i said i made my point a long time ago. i'm obviously done with it so who is keeping the mrmark bs going? i pmed him n apologized if i misunderstood his intentions n saying the mom in me may have over reacted etc etc. i said please metal anyone... so hmmm i'm not the one keeping the negativity flowing at this point now am i?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

IainD will you just delete this thread please??


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i said i made my point a long time ago. i'm obviously done with it so who is keeping the mrmark bs going? _*i pmed him n apologized if i misunderstood his intentions n saying the mom in me may have over reacted etc etc.*_ i said please metal anyone... so hmmm i'm not the one keeping the negativity flowing at this point now am i?



Good. That's all I wanted to hear.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Are you saying that in letting verbal wars like this rage we're just keeping things real?  I'm just saying it's unnecessary.  There's a place for it and I don't think it's here.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with thinking we all need to be more forgiving and try to get along.



Who the hell was talking about wars?  I was talking about American society.

Yes, forgiving is great, but that doesn't mean that we should never have to suffer an unkind word.  And that was my point.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> IainD will you just delete this thread please??




No I will not. 

A) cause I can't 
B) cause it is funny


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> there were some guitar threads here a while ago. some people even posted audio links.



Yeah, i was one of them:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/80193-song.html


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Are you saying that in letting verbal wars like this rage we're just keeping things real?  I'm just saying it's unnecessary.  There's a place for it and I don't think it's here.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with thinking we all need to be more forgiving and try to get along.




if people are scared to speak up against something they think is wrong, for fear of making an unpleasant mess, you get... well, the bush administration for 1


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

Sure.  But you don't have to start a war to win one small battle.



> Who the hell was talking about wars? I was talking about American society.
> 
> Yes, forgiving is great, but that doesn't mean that we should never have to suffer an unkind word. And that was my point.



I didn't say we should never suffer an unkind word.  I'm not in search of a world wide utopia here I just think sometimes people need to let shit go so we can get back on track.  Also, there's a place for things like this.  Everyone here knows this got blown way out of proportion, and there's nothing wrong with thinking we should try to get along.


...IainD what _can_ you moderate?  

LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i was one of them:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/80193-song.html




i remember. but i didn't know you saved your music. vanity got me backing everything up n taught me how to partition my drives so if i lose windows all my other stuff is safe. it's suck to lose videos or recordings of my kids especially.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Sure.  But you don't have to start a war to win one small battle.




that's where the mom thing came in


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i remember. but i didn't know you saved your music. vanity got me backing everything up n taught me how to partition my drives so if i lose windows all my other stuff is safe. it's suck to lose videos or recordings of my kids especially.



Yeah, i managed to save it through some small miracle.

Partitioning is great, but when theres a physical fault on the drive - like what happened to me - sadly it doesnt help .


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i managed to save it through some small miracle.
> 
> Partitioning is great, but when theres a physical fault on the drive - like what happened to me - sadly it doesnt help .




i have a drive that is missing a pin. i doubt i can ever get stuff off it but i can't bear to throw it away either.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 17, 2007)

Which pin is it?  I take it this is just the standard EIDE type drive.  There are actually pins on there which don't cause the drive to fail if removed, some are just grounding fail safes....

DAMNIT don't bring my nerd out I've been hiding him the back of my mind.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

the first pin on the right. my pc won't even power with that drive in as a slave. i did read that someone got info off by soldering a wire in place of the missing pin. think i'll wait to get a new pc before i try that on this one. just in case.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

nerds may not have been cool at one time now i think they are the new hot. i love vanity's nerdy side.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, I just read this whole thread.  I'm really disappointed in a few members here for attacking LW like they did.  Of all the people on this board LW is always a peacemaker.  The one time that she finally spoke up about something that she didn't like, and disturbed the peace, many of you jumped down her throat about it.  Not cool at all!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Wow, I just read this whole thread.  I'm really disappointed in a few members here for attacking LW like they did.  Of all the people on this board LW is always a peacemaker.  The one time that she finally spoke up about something that she didn't like, and disturbed the peace, many of you jumped down her throat about it.  Not cool at all!


Sorry but now I have to disagree with you as well as LW.  There is no throat jumping getting done here.  We've treated our LW respectfully as we have disagreed with her.  The only reason this has gone on as long as it has is the general consensus is not being acknowledged as even a remote possibility. 

I'm not going to repost the concept that has already been beat to death by several members in an attempt to bring it out into the light of day, rather I will add MRMARK's response and his request to be involved.  He mirrored what we've all been saying and summed it up succinctly.



mrmark said:


> This thread was brought to my attention because of this PM I received:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not throat jumping, this is adults carrying on a semi-complex adult conversation.  There is no blood in the streets and no missing body parts, just some mildly warm talk.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2007)

This has gone on long enough.  You guys are just trying to carry on this topic when everyone wants it to end.  Thread closed.


----------

